# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick >  Order of the Stick Trivia XXIII: 50% More Entertaining than Speculating About MitD!

## ByzantiumBhuka

This is the 23rd edition of the Order of the Stick Trivia thread. How does the Order of the Stick Trivia thread have a 23rd edition?

Here are the rules for any newcomers:



> The first player to answer a question correctly, asks the next one. If that player doesn't have a question immediately in mind, then state "Open Question" ("OQ") and let someone else ask. Questions have to have an answer that is demonstrated by at least one, and no more than three, canon online strips. (No bonus material, either online or in the books.) No counting questions with more than 3 parts. For example, "How many times has Roy said 'the'?" violates this rule. If the answer given is not the answer expected, but still technically answers the question, allow it. You can rephrase and ask your question again later. There's a difference between rephrasingfinding a different, more precise way to word the question so it has a smaller number of possible answersand just simply rewriting to rule out the last answer. Don't do the latter. (If you are unsure, just ask.) If an answer is given that in no way is correct, then players can call attention to the fact. At that point, there may be 2 questions occurring at the same time. The 1st question that was incorrectly answered is the valid question. The second question may be answered, but for no prize (aka asking the next question). If your response is ninja'd, that is if someone beats you with the correct answer, please edit your post stating, "ninja'd, please answer above question". After 24 hours without an answer, please provide a hint. After an additional 24 hours pass, please provide the answer and take pride that you have stumped us all. If you won't be around to provide a hint (hiking Mt. Everest or doing some other activity without internet), rot-13 is a good way to hide your hint so you can post it in advance. Recognize that this is a game. It is supposed to be quick and fun. If a question seems to go beyond the rules, assume that the author is not familiar with the rules, and point them out. If the author affirms that the question is allowable within the rules, then continue with the game. If the question turns out to be not allowable, it becomes an open question. Groan and move on. Questions along the lines of "when was the first time X happened/was mentioned" are not allowed because to prove that they never happened before, one would have to link to every strip before it, which is unreasonable and would break the no-more-than-three-strips rule. They are permitted if the answer is in the first three strips, however.


*Spoiler: Version History*
Show


XXII. Order of the Stick Trivia XXII: Find Me An Original Question
XXI. Order of the Stick Trivia XXI: Find Me an Epic Thread!
XX. Order of the Stick Trivia XX: Naturally
XIX. Order of the Stick Trivia XIX: It's Always the Demon Roaches
XVIII. Order of the Stick Trivia XVIII: Yay! Three Sixes
XVII. Order of the Stick Trivia (Edge of) XVII Just like the Blackwing dove
XVI. Order of the Stick Trivia Millennium Edition
XV. OOTS Quiz part XV
XIV. OOTS Quiz part XIV
XIII. OOTS Quiz XIII
XII. OOTS Quix XII
XI. OOTS Quiz XI
X. OOTS Quiz X
IX. OotS Quiz IX
VIII. OotS Quiz VIII
VII. Oots Quiz VII
VI. Oots Quiz VI
V. OotS Quiz V
IV. OotS Quiz IV
III. OOTS Quiz III
II. OOTS Quiz II
I. OOTS Quiz Come in and know me better man


*Spoiler: List of OotS Trivia threads with dates*
Show

2006-12-10 OOTS Quiz: Come in, and know me better, man.
2007-02-20 OOTS Quiz II
2007-05-25 OOTS Quiz III
2007-08-06 OotS Quiz IV
2008-01-16 OotS Quiz V
2008-08-08 Oots Quiz VI (56 pages)
2009-05-23 Oots Quiz VII
2009-09-14 Oots Quiz VIII
2010-01-12 OotS Quiz IX
2010-05-14 OOTS Quiz X
2010-09-28 OOTS Quiz XI
2011-02-24 OOTS Quix XII
2011-08-30 OOTS Quiz XIII
2012-06-17 OOTS Quiz part XIV
2013-03-29 OOTS Quiz part XV (48 pages)
2015-08-01 Order of the Stick Trivia: Millennium Edition (Quiz Part XVI)
2016-11-12 Order of the Stick Trivia (Edge of) XVII: Just like the Blackwing dove...
2018-03-09 Order of the Stick Trivia XVIII: Yay! Three sixes! 
2018-11-16 Order of the Stick Trivia XIX: It's Always the Demon Roaches
2019-06-30 Order of the Stick Trivia XX: Naturally
2021-02-05 Order of the Stick Trivia XXI: Find Me an Epic Thread!
2021-09-03 Order of the Stick Trivia XXII: Find Me an Original Question




Taking the OQ: Who's visiting the Little Rogue's Room?

----------


## JNinja

Old Blind Pete (panel 5), supposedly (panel 22).

Find me Durkon marrying somebody

----------


## Precure

That thread name.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Jasdoif

> Find me Durkon marrying somebody


It's just so...officiatory.

OQ.

----------


## Ruck

I'll take the OQ: What's a type of fish?

(I mean, there are many types of fish; I want something specifically described as such.)

----------


## enq

> I'll take the OQ: What's a type of fish?


A zyqxuwy, of course.

*New question:* Find me three occasions of someone causing damage and healing at the same time. It doesn't count if the healing only happens to the caster (so, Roy's empowered sword attacks are out).




> That thread name.


When something has my math _and_ Peelee's approval, it's bound for greatness.

P.S. Fancy that we could almost ask for Durkon officiating at three weddings, because he performed Hoskin's too.

----------


## Caerulea

> *New question:* Find me three occasions of someone causing damage and healing at the same time. It doesn't count if the healing only happens to the caster (so, Roy's empowered sword attacks are out).


Two instances can be found here.

----------


## Ruck

> When something has my math _and_ Peelee's approval, it's bound for greatness.


I am a little disappointed I couldn't think of a good pun for 23. The best one I had was "and me," and that would make a lot more sense for the MITD thread than this one.

----------


## JNinja

> P.S. Fancy that we could almost ask for Durkon officiating at three weddings, because he performed Hoskin's too.


Thats actually the one I intended, I just completely forgot about the Katos.

----------


## Precure

> P.S. Fancy that we could almost ask for Durkon officiating at three weddings, because he performed Hoskin's too.


Which one is the third one?

----------


## Peelee

> I am a little disappointed I couldn't think of a good pun for 23. The best one I had was "and me," and that would make a lot more sense for the MITD thread than this one.


I wanted to work in something around Jim Carrey but I just couldn't come up with anything good.

----------


## enq

> Which one is the third one?


I said _almost_ because two is almost three.  :Small Big Grin: 

*Spoiler: Hint for the ongoing question*
Show

 :Roy:  The third one doesn't actually work if we count the stupid hand puppet as its own being.
 :Elan:  Which we obviously do! Right?
 :Haley:  Honey...

----------


## Lord Torath

> *New question:* Find me three occasions of someone causing damage and healing at the same time. It doesn't count if the healing only happens to the caster (so, Roy's empowered sword attacks are out).





> Two instances can be found here.


Technically this is two someones, and the god is the one inflicting the damage, but I still think it qualifies.

Edit:  Huh.  Ninja'd by the hint!

Who typically stands on a magic item?

----------


## Jasdoif

> Who typically stands on a magic item?


He _can_ show you the world, but only briefly. Bonus point(s) for involving a magic item that's typically stood on?

OQ.

----------


## Peelee

Super easy one, here. Find me a two-panel strip. Exactly two panels.

----------


## Ron Miel

https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0443.html

Find someone standing on a house. It must be obviously a house, and not for example a shop or a temple.

----------


## Ruck

> I wanted to work in something around Jim Carrey but I just couldn't come up with anything good.


That's okay, Jim Carrey couldn't come up with anything good for _The Number 23_, either.

----------


## Peelee

> That's okay, Jim Carrey couldn't come up with anything good for _The Number 23_, either.


I take it as your recommendation that I not see it, then?

----------


## Ruck

> I take it as your recommendation that I not see it, then?


I've never actually seen it-- I would never let that get in the way of a good one-liner-- but I don't recall anyone having much good to say about it, either.

----------


## Lord Torath

> He _can_ show you the world, but only briefly. Bonus point(s) for involving a magic item that's typically stood on?
> 
> OQ.


Um... Jacinda is currently standing on a magic item, and the other guy _was_, but there's nothing there to indicate that either spends most of their time standing on a magic carpet.  I think my question still stands:


> Who typically stands on a magic item?


Hint:  When walking, this person's only on the magic item about half the time.

----------


## enq

Is this about Haley's Boots of Speed? (if correct, continue with Ron Miel's question)

----------


## Lord Torath

> Is this about Haley's Boots of Speed? (if correct, continue with Ron Miel's question)


Eh.. I'll allow it.  I was thinking of Uncle Geoff and his magic wand peg-leg.  Haley probably wears her magic boots all the time these days, even if she didn't before she got them dyed.

Our current question:



> Find someone standing on a house. It must be obviously a house, and not for example a shop or a temple.

----------


## Ron Miel

> Find someone standing on a house. It must be obviously a house, and not for example a shop or a temple.



Hint time: we  know it's a house because it's green.

----------


## Peelee

> Hint time: we  know it's a house because it's green.


I have questions about your criteria for a thing to be a house.

----------


## enq

> Hint time: we  know it's a house because it's green.


I echo Peelee's sentiment, but let me also do this.

Obviously Nale is standing on a house in panel 7 here.

_Natural 20 on hysterical giggle check_

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find someone standing on a house. It must be obviously a house, and not for example a shop or a temple.





> Hint time: we  know it's a house because it's green.


This thread is really jumping the shark.

----------


## enq

Find me two strips where Durkon is unable to cast a certain spell, and a third in which he does cast it.

Edit: The failures must still include a spoken intent/attempt to cast the spell.

----------


## Caerulea

> Find me two strips where Durkon is unable to cast a certain spell, and a third in which he does cast it.
> 
> Edit: The failures must still include a spoken intent/attempt to cast the spell.


He presumably fails to cast Mass Death Ward in the second to last panel here.
He gets a Masked Debt Gourd Here
And finally casts it successfully here

Iff the first one counts: 

Who needs their mouth opened for a minute?

----------


## enq

> He presumably fails to cast Mass Death Ward in the second to last panel here.
> He gets a Masked Debt Gourd Here
> And finally casts it successfully here
> 
> Iff the first one counts:


It doesn't  :Small Wink:  I added the edit when I realized that this too-obvious answer was possible.

*Spoiler: Hint*
Show

When he does cast it, it gets a custom font.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> It doesn't  I added the edit when I realized that this too-obvious answer was possible.
> 
> *Spoiler: Hint*
> Show
> 
> When he does cast it, it gets a custom font.


Ho-
Ho-
HOLY

Who's held something in their mouth for an event of political importance?

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> Ho-
> Ho-
> HOLY
> 
> Who's held something in their mouth for an event of political importance?


Would that be creamed spinach held during an entire coronation?

Find me an explosion caused by V's writings that did not involve the spell Explosive Runes.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me an explosion caused by V's writings that did not involve the spell Explosive Runes.


You're doing it wrong, birdy! The nuclear spell is Locate _City_!




> Who needs their mouth opened for a minute?

----------


## H_H_F_F

Show me 6 consecutive O's.

Edit: 6, not 7. Miscounted.

----------


## enq

:Thog:  *thog think flower wanted game to continue with pretty girl's question.*

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> Who needs their mouth opened for a minute?


Are we counting Julio's little dental issue here?

----------


## Caerulea

> Are we counting Julio's little dental issue here?


I think not. It's explicitly said in the comic. 

Early hint: someone needs someone else's mouth opened briefly.
Late hint: someone needs a kobald's mouth opened briefly.

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> I think not. It's explicitly said in the comic. (Early hint: someone needs someone else's mouth opened briefly.)


Fair enough, I figured it was explicitly stated but I wanted to check. Someone smarter than me answer the lady's question!

----------


## JNinja

A certain attitude-adjusted kobold. 

Keep going with H_H_F_F's question: find 6 consecutive O's

----------


## Ruck

Damn it, I only count five in panels 3 and 5 here.

----------


## Malloon

Alas, Big No proved unfruitful. Two instances of 8 consecutive "o"s, though.

Edit: Booya! Suck it, Eugene.

Find me a vampire unassociated with Greg.

----------


## Ruck

> Find me a vampire unassociated with Greg.


Does hypothetical vampire Roy count?

(OQ if so)

----------


## b_jonas

Malloon: #389 16th, magazine caption about Dracula.

Ron Miel: as for your earlier question I'm also unsure about what you count as a house, but perhaps Haley standing on a rooftop in #341 4th, #346 2nd works.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Find a panel featuring 2 humanoids, 2 undead, and 2 outsiders.

Edit: and no other creatures, if that wasn't clear. Don't give me some shot of an entire army.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find a panel featuring 2 humanoids, 2 undead, and 2 outsiders.
> 
> Edit: and no other creatures, if that wasn't clear. Don't give me some shot of an entire army.


_[Poof! Poof!]_ Two fiends lost. Two gained.

----------


## enq

> Ron Miel: as for your earlier question I'm also unsure about what you count as a house


Given the correct answer, it was meant to be a Monopoly house.

Find me a strip in which someone is wearing a cloak in one panel but not in the next.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me a strip in which someone is wearing a cloak in one panel but not in the next.


Do vampires count as a _someone_?

----------


## enq

They sure do! I could have asked for multiple... keeping my intended answer a secret for now.

----------


## b_jonas

> Find a panel featuring 2 humanoids, 2 undead, and 2 outsiders.


I thought this was something with Team Evil.  The humanoids are Redcloak and various other goblinoids on their side as well as Tsukiko, the outsiders are the demon roaches as well as the good outsiders in #193; the undead are Xykon, various zombies and wights and other undead that they created.  But none of the panels match, and Metastachydium found the real answer while I was looking at those.

----------


## Malloon

> Does hypothetical vampire Roy count?
> 
> (OQ if so)


Bingo, that's what I thought of.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Where could one find a space surrounded by 4 standing torches?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Where could one find a space surrounded by 4 standing torches?


Wooden Forest (and presumably a one-star review by some rogue).

----------


## Ron Miel

> Ron Miel: as for your earlier question I'm also unsure about what you count as a house,


Specifically, it's a Monopoly house. 




> but perhaps Haley standing on a rooftop in #341 4th, #346 2nd works.


I worded the question to avoid such things.

----------


## Peelee

> Alas, Big No proved unfruitful. Two instances of 8 consecutive "o"s, though.


Apropos of of nothing, but there once was a race horse named Potoooooooo.

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> Wooden Forest (and presumably a one-star review by some rogue).


Excuse you, her review indicated in that panel is three stars.

----------


## Caerulea

> Wooden Forest (and presumably a one-star review by some rogue).


What can all disenfranchised humanoids do?

----------


## Metastachydium

> What can all disenfranchised humanoids do?


Become enfranchised IN GOBBOTOPIA! (By the look of it, the same seems to go for disenfranchised aberrations, monstrous humanoids and giants.)

----------


## enq

Find me a strip with a dictionary definition.

(Inspired by my reactions to a few recent-ish questions.  :Small Wink: )

----------


## Personification

We don't hear all of it, but I'm sure the Noted Expert knows his stuff.

Find me someone near a catapult who just obeyed orders for an enemy archer.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Find me someone near a catapult who just obeyed orders for an enemy archer.


Page 455: Incoming!  (can't put links yet)

Find me someone who doesn't realize his fun is literally occurring on top of dead bodies.

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> We don't hear all of it, but I'm sure the Noted Expert knows his stuff.
> 
> Find me someone near a catapult who just obeyed orders for an enemy archer.


They said fire, and he sure did fire!

Find me someone happy to see an enemy wizard cast a spell.

----------


## Caerulea

> Page 455: Incoming!  (can't put links yet)
> 
> Find me someone who doesn't realize his fun is literally occurring on top of dead bodies.


He eventually figures it out. 

Let's go with Dame Mechanus's question:



> Find me someone happy to see an enemy wizard cast a spell.

----------


## yokyok

Unraveling the conundrum of imperviousness.

How many ravens can fit in a pie?

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> Unraveling the conundrum of imperviousness.
> 
> How many ravens can fit in a pie?


Well, Blackwing and 23 of his friends are going to try, so presumably 24.

Find me what happens when you teleport drunk.

----------


## Ruck

> Well, Blackwing and 23 of his friends are going to try, so presumably 24.
> 
> Find me what happens when you teleport drunk.


You end up in a giant bird's nest.

OQ (for now until I have time to find something).

----------


## Caerulea

Find a tuna salad sandwich.

----------


## Ruck

> Find a tuna salad sandwich.


Damn, first sandwich I thought of was pastrami and turkey.

----------


## enq

> Find a tuna salad sandwich.


 :Durkon:  A light lunch fer tha road, prepared by tha Bandit Sandwich Artisan.

OQ.

Find me three instances of someone (probably) giving the middle finger.

----------


## Malloon

> A light lunch fer tha road, prepared by tha Bandit Sandwich Artisan.
> 
> OQ.
> 
> Find me three instances of someone (probably) giving the middle finger.


Two out out three, two out of three, two out of three, what's the third...?  :Small Confused:

----------


## enq

*Spoiler: Hint*
Show

 :Xykon:  :Vaarsuvius:  :Belkar:

----------


## Lord Torath

Huh.  My first thought was Roy here.

*Spoiler: I should really go track these down.  But ice cream is calling.  Maybe later.*
Show

Guess which finger regenerated?
Bixby's Expressive Single Digit
That's the wrong bird, Belkar!  That one can't fly!

Since I have not posted links, and I can, I think this qualifies as an incomplete answer, so someone else can still claim it.

----------


## Malloon

> A light lunch fer tha road, prepared by tha Bandit Sandwich Artisan.
> 
> OQ.
> 
> Find me three instances of someone (probably) giving the middle finger.





> *Spoiler: Hint*
> Show


That triggered it! I've spent far too long looking for panels with invisible people, tied up people, etc.

Xykon grows himself a new finger.

Vaarsuvius is well-prepared.

Belkar makes good use of a suprise magic item.

Erm... OQ.

Edit: Darn it, ninja'd.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Personification

Taking OQ: Find me two characters experiencing the pleasant novelty of an experience that they had never have "work in [their] favor before". (And yes, the quoted text or something very nearly identical to it must be present.)

----------


## Caerulea

> Taking OQ: Find me two characters experiencing the pleasant novelty of an experience that they had never have "work in [their] favor before". (And yes, the quoted text or something very nearly identical to it must be present.)


 Elan's never had being a near-identical twin work out in their favour before. (And never again for what it's worth).

----------


## Personification

That's one, we need one more.

----------


## Ruck

> That's one, we need one more.


Belkar and karma.

OQ

----------


## Caerulea

> OQ


Who claims to not know anyone who can pick a lock?

----------


## JNinja

> Who claims to not know anyone who can pick a lock?


 I think she had to roll a bluff check for that one 😋 

Find another falsehood - someone declaring experience for everyone when that is not the case - at least one member of the order was absent from the encounter, and another probably does not deserve XP.

Edited to change it to the correct 404 page, not the broken link one

----------


## enq

> Edited to change it to the correct 404 page, not the broken link one


I am sure this is some kind of irony.

----------


## yokyok

Roy was absent and Belkar enchanted.

When did Elan hear Nale's name before meeting him?

----------


## enq

> When did Elan hear Nale's name before meeting him?


In the panel before the go-fish one here, he hears his name while also meeting him, and I don't think there's a strip where they're even younger. Also, given that they're twins, they must have "met" at birth (and regularly from that point until the divorce), or even in the womb, probably before Nale even had a name. Color me puzzled.

----------


## yokyok

That is certainly the obvious answer. I had forgotten about it and worded the question based on this one instead.

----------


## homersolo

> That is certainly the obvious answer. I had forgotten about it and worded the question based on this one instead.


Taking the apparently open question...


Find me the OOTS version of Blaze, Nitro and Laser.

----------


## Ruck

> Taking the apparently open question...
> 
> 
> Find me the OOTS version of Blaze, Nitro and Laser.


I don't know myself if we can confirm which one is which Gladiator, but I have to assume this is the answer.

Who looks forward to the possibility of being proven wrong?

----------


## Lord Torath

> Who looks forward to the possibility of being proven wrong?


The elder of Clan Cobalt.

Roy has found a new way to disappoint his parents, other than wearing the belt of gender change. What was it?  Here's where I discover just how many times he'd done something so disappoint his parents.

----------


## Peelee

> Taking the apparently open question...
> 
> 
> Find me the OOTS version of Blaze, Nitro and Laser.





> I don't know myself if we can confirm which one is which Gladiator, but I have to assume this is the answer.


Man, that was the best show.

----------


## Mike Havran

> The elder of Clan Cobalt.
> 
> Roy has found a new way to disappoint his parents, other than wearing the belt of gender change. What was it?  Here's where I discover just how many times he'd done something so disappoint his parents.


Failing a save against illusions. 

For what event you explicitly need an invitation?

----------


## yokyok

A battle in the throne room.

Find someone apparently dueling with a plant who is not a dwarf or ordered by one.

----------


## Peelee

> A battle in the throne room.
> 
> Find someone apparently dueling with a plant who is not a dwarf or ordered by one.


All too easy.

OQ

----------


## H_H_F_F

Can you find a panel showing someone SHOUTING, but we don't hear anything? No other action is happening in the panel.

----------


## Peelee

> Can you find a panel showing someone SHOUTING, but we don't hear anything? No other action is happening in the panel.


So panel 3, then? No cupped hands but the mouth is open quite wide. If that's not what you had in mind, is there some differentiation?

OQ IFF that is what you had in mind.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> So panel 3, then? No cupped hands but the mouth is open quite wide. If that's not what you had in mind, is there some differentiation?
> 
> OQ IFF that is what you had in mind.


Not the one I had in mind, but it does work for what I've said. I guess shouting in a silence spell is still shouting, and there's a good case to be made that Belkar is indeed shouting here.

----------


## Caerulea

> OQ IFF that is what you had in mind.


Who has new speech boxes?

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> Who has new speech boxes?



The demon roaches!

Who did Belkar offer a foot massage?

----------


## Ruck

> The demon roaches!
> 
> Who did Belkar offer a foot massage?


Old, less blind, soon to be "brainy" Pete.

OQ

----------


## H_H_F_F

Who, by his own admission, failed as a father?

----------


## Caerulea

> Who, by his own admission, failed as a father?


Loki.

Find Xykon's head detached from his body.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Loki.
> 
> Find Xykon's head detached from his body.


Classic

OQ

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> Classic
> 
> OQ


What should probably be more clearly written when using the Order of the Stick as a courier service?

----------


## Lord Torath

> What should probably be more clearly written when using the Order of the Stick as a courier service?


The terms and conditions stipulating responsibility for the condition of the object they're transporting.

Open Question

----------


## H_H_F_F

Find a panel of two (human) men hugging, with no other characters in frame.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Find a panel of two (human) men hugging, with no other characters in frame.


They are such a happy family

Find a solitary white chair.

----------


## Caerulea

> They are such a happy family
> 
> Find a solitary white chair.


 What the empress is sitting on is, at least for now, a white chair. 

Find a large quantity of the same type of potion.

----------


## Ruck

> What the empress is sitting on is, at least for now, a white chair. 
> 
> Find a large quantity of the same type of potion.


I barely see a thing that would be a stretch to describe it as a chair as depicted, let alone "solitary."

----------


## Caerulea

> I barely see a thing that would be a stretch to describe it as a chair as depicted, let alone "solitary."


 Allow me to present this alternate option.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> I barely see a thing that would be a stretch to describe it as a chair as depicted, let alone "solitary."


I'd say it's pretty clearly a throne as depicted  just one page before. Certainly counts as a solitary white chair, in my mind.

----------


## Ruck

> I'd say it's pretty clearly a throne as depicted  just one page before.


I don't think that's very clear, either.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> I don't think that's very clear, either.


Interesting. 

To me it's very clear. You can see the line under the Empress's claw separating the arm of the throne from its base, and you can also tell that she is sitting in a lower elevation than the arm if the chair. The back is very clearly seen.

There's also the context - the drop of blood in the middle of the back is common throne design. It's also where the empress reclines when she's in her, well, throne room. 

What does it look like to you? Some smooth stage she's lying on, or something else?

Edit: also, read Elan's line about the power behind the throne in the last panel of the same comic, and V's line about "other chairs".

----------


## yokyok

> Find a large quantity of the same type of potion.


Do not ask.

OQ

----------


## H_H_F_F

Where _did_ they get so many potions of heroism?

----------


## enq

At Eve & Larry's Alchemy. They also sold their "entire supply" of healing potions, suggesting a large quantity. Who else has a large quantity of healing potions?

*Spoiler: Not a hint, just a threat*
Show

Herbicide ready if some clever little plant says "whoever bought their supply".

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> At Eve & Larry's Alchemy. They also sold their "entire supply" of healing potions, suggesting a large quantity. Who else has a large quantity of healing potions?
> 
> *Spoiler: Not a hint, just a threat*
> Show
> 
> Herbicide ready if some clever little plant says "whoever bought their supply".


He doesn't always take damage, but when he does...

OQ.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Find 3 multi-panel comics that _start_ with a big splash panel and continue with normal panels.

----------


## Ruck

> Interesting. 
> 
> To me it's very clear. You can see the line under the Empress's claw separating the arm of the throne from its base, and you can also tell that she is sitting in a lower elevation than the arm if the chair. The back is very clearly seen.
> 
> There's also the context - the drop of blood in the middle of the back is common throne design. It's also where the empress reclines when she's in her, well, throne room. 
> 
> What does it look like to you? Some smooth stage she's lying on, or something else?
> 
> Edit: also, read Elan's line about the power behind the throne in the last panel of the same comic, and V's line about "other chairs".


I think maybe it's just the way it looks in the art style and the fact we don't see all of it. From context it's clear what it is, but I don't think I would've thought of it if I was just glancing over the strip.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find 3 multi-panel comics that _start_ with a big splash panel and continue with normal panels.


You mean like this uplifting discussion?

----------


## H_H_F_F

> You mean like this uplifting discussion?


Yup. That's one. Two to go.

----------


## Ruck

Ahh, my first thought was this, but since there's the other opening panel atop the splash panel it probably doesn't count.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Ahh, my first thought was this, but since there's the other opening panel atop the splash panel it probably doesn't count.


Even if that top one is considered a splash panel, being followed by a bugger splash panel (rather than normal panels) would disqualify it.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *Spoiler: Not a hint, just a threat*
> Show
> 
> Herbicide ready if some clever little plant says "whoever bought their supply".


_[GLARES.]_




> Yup. That's one. Two to go.


Something something (the polity formerly known as) Azure City something.

----------


## Caerulea

Who says they are in a group for the chance to fight (not _necessarily_ kill; I don't count Yokyok) someone?

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> Who says they are in a group for the chance to fight (not _necessarily_ kill; I don't count Yokyok) someone?


Would that be Tarquin joining because he really wants to fight that Greenhilt fellow?

Show me another roleplaying game aside from D&D in the strip itself.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Would that be Tarquin joining because he really wants to fight that Greenhilt fellow?
> 
> Show me another roleplaying game aside from D&D in the strip itself.


They're playing war games here. Does that count?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Would that be Tarquin joining because he really wants to fight that Greenhilt fellow?
> 
> Show me another roleplaying game aside from D&D in the strip itself.





> They're playing war games here. Does that count?


I'm pretty sure it's something about white wolves and golems or whatever.

♣
Were that the case, a *question*: how does one turn a terrible, horrible, no good means of harming planties into a fearsome, but ultimately harmless planty?

----------


## Dame_Mechanus

> I'm pretty sure it's something about white wolves and golems or whatever.


You are correct and your question is the one to be answered now!

----------


## H_H_F_F

> I'm pretty sure it's something about white wolves and golems or whatever.
> 
> ♣
> Were that the case, a *question*: how does one turn a terrible, horrible, no good means of harming planties into a fearsome, but ultimately harmless planty?


Hint?But why do you care, forum?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Hint?But why do you care, forum?


The scary-sounding planty is a salicacean tree (or shrub, but I'd say tree is more likely) which is oddly appropriate, given the context. We never get to see this tree.

----------


## enq

Horrid Willow.

Find me Roy pointing out a fighter shortcoming in one strip and exemplifying it himself in another.

*Spoiler: Hint*
Show

The root cause of this shortcoming is probably a bad reflex save.

*Spoiler: Second hint*
Show

The one Roy is pointing out the shortcoming to can't hear him, and he knows it.

*Spoiler: Third hint*
Show

What this fighter can't dodge, _nobody_ should, in fact, be able to dodge.


 :Roy:  The fighter can't dodge lightning.
 :Belkar:  Hopefully not all fighters are as incompetent as you.

OQ.

----------


## Caerulea

> OQ.


Excellent question enq. 

Find a +3 bow.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Excellent question enq. 
> 
> Find a +3 bow.


Here

OQ

----------


## Personification

Taking OQ: Find me someone who (apparently) succeeded on a Will save against a non-magical effect.

----------


## b_jonas

Personification: The goblin cleric in #11 second panel.  OQ.

----------


## Caerulea

> Personification: The goblin cleric in #11 second panel.  OQ.


What costs 360gp?

----------


## Metastachydium

> What costs 360gp?


FIREBALL! (Not counting material components and additional charges and fees.)

----------


## enq

Find me someone trash talking a class that they later multiclass to.

Also for Personification's question, here's another answer, because I can.

----------


## littlebum2002

> Find me someone trash talking a class that they later multiclass to.


Barbarians suck!

Find some "Death to Humans" graffiti

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find some "Death to Humans" graffiti


You could even say it's a _Killer View_.

----------


## Caerulea

Find     Jim.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Do comic titles count? Probably not, right?

----------


## Caerulea

> Do comic titles count? Probably not, right?


They do not.

----------


## Personification

Does Jiminy go by a nickname? If so, OQ

----------


## Caerulea

> Does Jiminy go by a nickname? If so, OQ


I don't think this counts because it relies on speculating about someone's preferences without basis in the comic. The Jim I have in mind is introduced as "Jim". If the playground decides that Jiminy counts then so be it.

----------


## Ruck

> I don't think this counts because it relies on speculating about someone's preferences without basis in the comic. The Jim I have in mind is introduced as "Jim". If the playground decides that Jiminy counts then so be it.


That's Jim of "Kodrog the Slayer and Jim."

Who thinks everyone seems sorta fuzzy?

----------


## Jasdoif

> Who thinks everyone seems sorta fuzzy?


I can't decide if this is hairier than usual.

OQ.

----------


## enq

Find me three different kinds of swords, with broken blades. Rapiers count as swords.

----------


## Ruck

> Find me three different kinds of swords, with broken blades. Rapiers count as swords.


Roy's greatsword.

Elan's rapier.

Bozzok's... I'm not sure, I think it's a bastard sword?

OQ if that's correct.

----------


## enq

Yes, it's a bastard sword. Those were my intended answers  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ruck

> Yes, it's a bastard sword. Those were my intended answers


Ah, I had a feeling I didn't just pull that from nowhere! (Or even just from "It looks pretty big but I don't think it's also a greatsword.")

I'll take my own OQ: Who is not human offal?

----------


## Caerulea

> Ah, I had a feeling I didn't just pull that from nowhere! (Or even just from "It looks pretty big but I don't think it's also a greatsword.")
> 
> I'll take my own OQ: Who is not human offal?


*thog not human offal. thog HALF-human offal.*

Whence are video games exported?

----------


## Ruck

> *thog not human offal. thog HALF-human offal.*
> 
> Whence are video games exported?


If I understand what "whence" means, Azure City.

What significance is the turkey vulture?

----------


## Caerulea

> What significance is the turkey vulture?


National bird of Gobbotopia!

Find a salt shaker and pepper shaker.

----------


## Jaziggy

> National bird of Gobbotopia!
> 
> Find a salt shaker and pepper shaker.


Pow! Bam!

Find me someone with stars in their eyes.

----------


## Peelee

> Pow! Bam!
> 
> Find me someone with stars in their eyes.


Juke box hero?

OQ.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Find the three dumbasses.

----------


## Lord Torath

*thog not sure if thog alive or dead.*

There's one.

----------


## Crimsonmantle

Jim is another one.

----------


## H_H_F_F

One to go!

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> One to go!


Maximixed Energy Drain.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find the three dumbasses.





> *thog not sure if thog alive or dead.*





> Jim is another one.
> *combine*
> Maximixed Energy Drain.


Huh.  I was really expecting Belkar to be the one providing the identification in at least _one_ of these.

Taking the implied OQ:
Find and fiend finding a trap (before it is triggered).

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find a fiend finding a trap (before it is triggered).


It's that kind of trap, too.

*Question:* Who would serve better as a thrown, rather than a melee weapon?

----------


## enq

:Roy:  Apparently, I would.

Find me three strips in which someone makes a dying wish/confession.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Apparently, I would.
> 
> Find me three strips in which someone makes a dying wish/confession.


Therkla's dying wish for love, paired with confessing she'd rather take chances on the afterlife when that wish was rejected.

Miko's dying wish to be a paladin again.

Tsukiko's dying wish to be loved by her undead children.


Show me what our lame subpar human senses are quite good at.

----------


## Caerulea

> Show me what our lame subpar human senses are quite good at.


Well I can tell you that they're quite good at booting outsiders, but I can't show that. 

If that counts: 

What indicates the end of relaxation?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Well I can tell you that they're quite good at booting outsiders, but I can't show that. 
> 
> If that counts: 
> 
> What indicates the end of relaxation?


That definitely counts.  

Explosions end relaxation pretty effectively.  As do awkward questions.

When's a time that someone REALLY shouldn't sit on their hands?

----------


## enq

When they don't even have hands.

From what non-suicidal perspective might drinking poison (without having to) not be all that bad?

----------


## H_H_F_F

> When they don't even have hands.
> 
> From what non-suicidal perspective might drinking poison (without having to) not be all that bad?


A culinary one, as long as you have that sweet +2?

Doubt that's what you meant, but that's all I can come up with.

----------


## enq

It's not. Poison was just an example.

*Spoiler: Hint*
Show

The key is thinking of what you would probably have to immediately do (as a D&D player) after your character drinks poison.

----------


## Mike Havran

> From what non-suicidal perspective might drinking poison (without having to) not be all that bad?


You do get to roll a save. 

Who, besides Elan, has trouble with basic math? Find two instances.

----------


## enq

Might panel 7 count?

----------


## Mike Havran

> Might panel 7 count?


No. That is _very far_ from a basic math IMO. Try something simple, like counting.

----------


## ORione

:Durkon: Durkon

----------


## Metastachydium

And Vaarsuvius, of all people (provided addition and multiplication are basic enough for you).

----------


## Mike Havran

> Durkon





> And Vaarsuvius, of all people (provided addition and multiplication are basic enough for you).


I accept Durkon, but not Vaarsuvius, because there is no indication if either assumption about the damnation is correct.

----------


## Metastachydium

> but not Vaarsuvius, because there is no indication if either assumption about the damnation is correct.


Eh, stickler! Let's turn that around, then: I nominate Eve and Larry.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Eh, stickler! Let's turn that around, then: I nominate Eve and Larry.


Not what I had in mind, but let's not get nitpicky. 

Anyway, find an instance when Belkar is described using the word _hobbit_, as opposed to the usual _halfling_.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Not what I had in mind, but let's not get nitpicky. 
> 
> Anyway, find an instance when Belkar is described using the word _hobbit_, as opposed to the usual _halfling_.


Mmm, Mexican Food...

Find a hefty piece of metal apparating from thin air, without the usage of arcane or divine spells.

----------


## Peelee

> Mmm, Mexican Food...
> 
> Find a hefty piece of metal apparating from thin air, without the usage of arcane or divine spells.


Like a running joke?

OQ

----------


## ORione

Find an implied pun that isn't stated outright.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Like a running joke?
> 
> OQ


I'm not sure that counts... I think he's just pulling it out. We nearly never see their equipment. I'm talking actually from thin air.

----------


## ZhonLord

> I'm not sure that counts... I think he's just pulling it out. We nearly never see their equipment. I'm talking actually from thin air.


Do weapon enchantments count towards apparating without an arcane/divine _spell_?

If so, then show me a time when someone had the exact opposite of enthusiasm when it came to being allowed their favorite pastime.

----------


## Peelee

> I'm not sure that counts... I think he's just pulling it out. We nearly never see their equipment. I'm talking actually from thin air.


Oh, it counts.  :Small Amused:

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Do weapon enchantments count towards apparating without an arcane/divine _spell_?
> 
> If so, then show me a time when someone had the exact opposite of enthusiasm when it came to being allowed their favorite pastime.


...Not what I had in mind, but I guess it works. I'll try to use more accurate language another time.

----------


## Jaziggy

> Do weapon enchantments count towards apparating without an arcane/divine _spell_?
> 
> If so, then show me a time when someone had the exact opposite of enthusiasm when it came to being allowed their favorite pastime.


Murdering people is definitely Belkar's favorite pastime, but I'm not sure this qualifies as the 'opposite of enthusiasm'

OQ if met with questioner approval.

----------


## H_H_F_F

If it ends up being being an OQ, let's go back to this one.




> Find an implied pun that isn't stated outright.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Murdering people is definitely Belkar's favorite pastime, but I'm not sure this qualifies as the 'opposite of enthusiasm'
> 
> OQ if met with questioner approval.


Nope, but I will hint that it is Belkar related.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Nope, but I will hint that it is Belkar related.


Does this count? If so, back to ORione's question.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Does this count? If so, back to ORione's question.


Also no. Next hint: the permission to go for it comes directly from Roy. 

And agreed, I'd vote for us to go for ORione's question next after this one's found.

----------


## JNinja

Being yelled at?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Being yelled at?


Alright, I'm going to assume I phrased something badly at this point and made the trivia question confusing. 

Answer: Belkar getting express permission to hurt someone as much as he wants, and being utterly unenthusiastic about it; I believe this is the only point in the whole comic where this occurs.


Back to ORione's question then. 




> Find an implied pun that isn't stated outright.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Alright, I'm going to assume I phrased something badly at this point and made the trivia question confusing. 
> 
> Answer: Belkar getting express permission to hurt someone as much as he wants, and being utterly unenthusiastic about it; I believe this is the only point in the whole comic where this occurs.
> 
> 
> Back to ORione's question then.


You've phrased it just right, IMO. Just a hard one. Well done!

----------


## yokyok

Holy/holey is one.

Find a word that should only be ambiguous in writing.

----------


## Peelee

> Holy/holey is one.
> 
> Find a word that should only be ambiguous in writing.


It's the focal point of the whole strip, including the title.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Fond me a hefty chunk of _steel_ (Presumably, but not called out as any other metal) that _comes into being_ (i.e not explicitly just summoned from somewhere else) from thin air - without the use of arcane or divine spells.

----------


## b_jonas

> Fond me a hefty chunk of _steel_ (Presumably, but not called out as any other metal) that _comes into being_ (i.e not explicitly just summoned from somewhere else) from thin air - without the use of arcane or divine spells.


The chunk of starmetal that the Order recovered from the dragon lair in the Wooden Forest (#188). It fell from the sky and happened to be big enough not to burn up in the atmosphere (#297 5th), so it came from thin air in a fashion.  OQ.

----------


## Peelee

> The chunk of starmetal that the Order recovered from the dragon lair in the Wooden Forest (#188). It fell from the sky and happened to be big enough not to burn up in the atmosphere (#297 5th), so it came from thin air in a fashion.  OQ.


I was actually planning to use that to jokingly answer when the question came up again, but the phrasing was clever enough to discount it. It's not steel and it doesn't come into being.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> I was actually planning to use that to jokingly answer when the question came up again, but the phrasing was clever enough to discount it. It's not steel and it doesn't come into being.


Indeed - though I certainly appreciate the attempt to circumvent me  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Peelee

> Indeed - though I certainly appreciate the attempt to circumvent me


I don't think I'll be able to reach the dizzying heights of when I was able to continuously respond "Yes. Cleric 1" when the CLG threads were abuzz trying to see if we could determine minimum level for the vamped Exarch, but it's still fun to try.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Ruck

> Alright, I'm going to assume I phrased something badly at this point and made the trivia question confusing.


The way it read and after all the rejected answers I figured you were looking for exact phrasing on "the exact opposite of enthusiasm."

----------


## Metastachydium

> Fond me a hefty chunk of _steel_ (Presumably, but not called out as any other metal) that _comes into being_ (i.e not explicitly just summoned from somewhere else) from thin air - without the use of arcane or divine spells.





> The chunk of starmetal that the Order recovered from the dragon lair in the Wooden Forest (#188). It fell from the sky and happened to be big enough not to burn up in the atmosphere (#297 5th), so it came from thin air in a fashion.  OQ.





> I was actually planning to use that to jokingly answer when the question came up again, but the phrasing was clever enough to discount it. It's not steel and it doesn't come into being.





> Indeed - though I certainly appreciate the attempt to circumvent me


Don't give in so easily, good folks! I know of a possible answer which _kind of_ involves the starmetal, kind of fits and probably still isn't the intended answer! Now, the default raw material for weapons is steel; it is therefore reasonable to assume that any given bladed weapon we see is made of steel. Therefore if we see, say, an ogre with an axe, the weapon's head should be considered steel until and unless proven otherwise. Further, based on the size of weapons Thog's seen to wield on-panel as compared to his own size, we can determine that greataxes do not possess particularly short hafts (relative to the haft of a polearm), but do seem large enough to be a pain to fight with without the use of both hands.

Subsequently, we can safely assume that the weapon _popping into existence alongside the ogre carrying it_ is a greataxe of large size, and therefore _weighs 24 lbs._; even if a mere two thirds of it is made up by the axe head (which should be forged _from steel_), we are still looking at _16 lbs. of steel, which I would call a hefty chunk_.

----------


## Peelee

> Don't give in so easily, good folks! I know of a possible answer which _kind of_ involves the starmetal, kind of fits and probably still isn't the intended answer! Now, the default raw material for weapons is steel; it is therefore reasonable to assume that any given bladed weapon we see is made of steel. Therefore if we see, say, an ogre with an axe, the weapon's head should be considered steel until and unless proven otherwise. Further, based on the size of weapons Thog's seen to wield on-panel as compared to his own size, we can determine that greataxes do not possess particularly short hafts (relative to the haft of a polearm), but do seem large enough to be a pain to fight with without the use of both hands.
> 
> Subsequently, we can safely assume that the weapon _popping into existence alongside the ogre carrying it_ is a greataxe of large size, and therefore _weighs 24 lbs._; even if a mere two thirds of it is made up by the axe head (which should be forged _from steel_), we are still looking at _16 lbs. of steel, which I would call a hefty chunk_.


*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Don't give in so easily, good folks! I know of a possible answer which _kind of_ involves the starmetal, kind of fits and probably still isn't the intended answer! Now, the default raw material for weapons is steel; it is therefore reasonable to assume that any given bladed weapon we see is made of steel. Therefore if we see, say, an ogre with an axe, the weapon's head should be considered steel until and unless proven otherwise. Further, based on the size of weapons Thog's seen to wield on-panel as compared to his own size, we can determine that greataxes do not possess particularly short hafts (relative to the haft of a polearm), but do seem large enough to be a pain to fight with without the use of both hands.
> 
> Subsequently, we can safely assume that the weapon _popping into existence alongside the ogre carrying it_ is a greataxe of large size, and therefore _weighs 24 lbs._; even if a mere two thirds of it is made up by the axe head (which should be forged _from steel_), we are still looking at _16 lbs. of steel, which I would call a hefty chunk_.


I guess I should have clarified that it needed to actually happen in the comic... Whelp

----------


## Joerg

Is a chain shirt a chunk of steel?

----------


## enq

> Is a chain shirt a chunk of steel?


I believe we have a winner.

----------


## ZhonLord

> I believe we have a winner.


All the way back to Page 1.  Cheeky little blighter.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Is a chain shirt a chunk of steel?


Yes indeed! That was my intended answer.

----------


## Caerulea

When does a difference in degree result in a difference of actions?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Yes indeed! That was my intended answer.


_(Onjection! That's not a hefty chunk of steel; that's numerous decidedly non-hefty chunks of steel fastened together! I call FOUL!)_




> When does a difference in degree result in a difference of actions?

----------


## Jaziggy

> All the way back to Page 1.  Cheeky little blighter.


I award you two merit points for the throwback. Now you're sure to win the house cup.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> _(Onjection! That's not a hefty chunk of steel; that's numerous decidedly non-hefty chunks of steel fastened together! I call FOUL!)_


Does "chunk" necessarily imply solidity and unity in English? I guess my head translates it as גוש, which could be used for something made out of multiple parts, as long as it's all stuck together.

----------


## ZhonLord

> When does a difference in degree result in a difference of actions?


When the degree of danger the world is in results in a difference of what Serini does in protecting the Gate?

If so, then show me two points in the comic where messing with someone's animal results in outbursts of anger.

----------


## Caerulea

> When does a difference in degree result in a difference of actions?


Hint: Roy is the one who points out the difference.

----------


## ManicOppressive

> When does a difference in degree result in a difference of actions?


Roy's fancy fighter degree sure paid off when he decided to stage an ambush because of it.

There's also, of course, a few degrees for a course of action when riding a worm.


If that's right, then how about this:

Serini is pretty good with her crossbow, but she has a regular bow hanging somewhere she probably used once. Where is Serini's bow-that-isn't-a-crossbow hanging?

----------


## Caerulea

> When the degree of danger the world is in results in a difference of what Serini does in protecting the Gate?
> 
> If so, then show me two points in the comic where messing with someone's animal results in outbursts of anger.


Hmmm, I don't think this quite counts. 



> Roy's fancy fighter degree sure paid off when he decided to stage an ambush because of it.
> 
> There's also, of course, a few degrees for a course of action when riding a worm.
> 
> 
> If that's right, then how about this:
> 
> Serini is pretty good with her crossbow, but she has a regular bow hanging somewhere she probably used once. Where is Serini's bow-that-isn't-a-crossbow hanging?


These are a nice exploitation of the ambiguity of the phrasing. What I had in mind was a lot more convenient. 


Current Question (ManicOppressive's): Where is Serini's bow-that-isn't-a-crossbow hanging?

----------


## enq

I'm guessing we cannot just answer with this or this comic and say it's hanging on her back in a drawing, can we?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Current Question (ManicOppressive's): Where is Serini's bow-that-isn't-a-crossbow hanging?


Alternatively, it is never shown hitting the ground after this moment so it might still be hanging in midair?

----------


## ManicOppressive

> I'm guessing we cannot just answer with this or this comic and say it's hanging on her back in a drawing, can we?


That was it, yeah.  :Small Wink:  Just thought I was being cheeky pulling up her brief past appearance(s) since her detailed abode has been in-comic so much lately.

----------


## Ruck

> Alternatively, it is never shown hitting the ground after this moment so it might still be hanging in midair?


That's Haley's bow.

----------


## Peelee

I'll take the open question. Find me an indication that the tallest mountain in Stickworld is called Everest.

----------


## Personification

https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0653.html

I wanted to answer the question because it was there.

Find me what appears to be the Queen of the Gods in the Banjoist Pantheon.

----------


## Lord Torath

> https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0653.html
> 
> I wanted to answer the question because it was there.


So... George Mallory means Everest exists?  That seems like a bit of a stretch.

Mention of the tallest mountain here (p2), but no reference to "Everest".

----------


## Peelee

> So... George Mallory means Everest exists?  That seems like a bit of a stretch.


A.) George Mallory specifically having a "because it's there" quote.
2.) The question was deliberately phrased to include "implies".

Personification was correct, they have the current question.

----------


## enq

> Find me what appears to be the Queen of the Gods in the Banjoist Pantheon.


Is it his kiss partner here?

----------


## H_H_F_F

Is that it? If so, find me someone lamenting the location of a fashion accessory.

----------


## Personification

> Is that it? If so, find me someone lamenting the location of a fashion accessory.


It was, though my intended response was actually the comic right after. Your question stands (I have no idea).

----------


## H_H_F_F

Hint: it's headwear.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Is that it? If so, find me someone lamenting the location of a fashion accessory.





> Hint: it's headwear.


Blackwing left his sombrero on the ship (second page, panel 2), referencing this strip.

I hope this question is allowable within the rules.
Find me two comics showing a murderer and their victim, alive and well, in the same panel taking place chronologically after the murder. Illusions dont count. A third comic may be needed to prove that one of the murders indeed happened.

----------


## Peelee

> Blackwing left his sombrero on the ship (second page, panel 2), referencing this strip.
> 
> I hope this question is allowable within the rules.
> Find me two comics showing a murderer and their victim, alive and well, in the same panel. Illusions dont count. A third comic may be needed to prove that one of the murders indeed happened.


Ooh, my favorite question - a poorly phrased one that has a ton of possible answers. So how's about Kubota and Therkla and Belkar and the Oracle.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Ooh, my favorite question - a poorly phrased one that has a ton of possible answers. So how's about Kubota and Therkla and Belkar and the Oracle.


It was poorly worded. I meant "a murderer and their victim *after* the murder". I'll update it immediately.
Now I don't think it has as many possible answers, does it?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ruck

I have...

Panel four here, taking place after the events of this strip.

I don't know of a second panel, or otherwise haven't found it yet. (I thought maybe the "no illusions" qualifier would eliminate this strip, but it doesn't qualify with the above answers even as is.)

----------


## Peelee

Imean, the most obvious one. I couldn't think of a second right off the bat so I figured whoever got that would get both. But yeah, plenty of Crystal/Haley strips after Crystal got murdered. Every if she is in golem form.

----------


## Ruck

> Imean, the most obvious one. I couldn't think of a second right off the bat so I figured whoever got that would get both. But yeah, plenty of Crystal/Haley strips after Crystal got murdered. Every if she is in golem form.


I felt like the "golem" condition precluded the "alive and well" condition.

----------


## Peelee

> I felt like the "golem" condition precluded the "alive and well" condition.


Ah, fair. Though the question always to read as of the meeting is supposed to fair place post-murder, not a flashback. 



> It was poorly worded. I meant "a murderer and their victim *after* the murder". I'll update it immediately.
> Now I don't think it has as many possible answers, does it?


Imean really this is a second question since I answered the first correctly.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Coppercloud

> Imean really this is a second question since I answered the first correctly.


If it makes you feel better, let's just say that I took the OQ left by my own previous question.




> Ah, fair. Though the question always to read as of the meeting is supposed to fair place post-murder, not a flashback.


Indeed. I added "chronologically" to my definitely poorly-worded post.




> I felt like the "golem" condition precluded the "alive and well" condition.


Exactly. It also prevents Xykon from being an acceptable victim of Roy (plus, is he really "killed" if he is just forced to retreat in his soul-hidey place?). The High Priest of Hel or any other vampire wouldn't count either.




> Imean, the most obvious one.


It is indeed the most obvious one, which raises the question of why I didn't think of it. Well, there *were* more answers than I thought.  :Small Annoyed: 




> (I thought maybe the "no illusions" qualifier would eliminate this strip, but it doesn't qualify with the above answers even as is.)


It would qualify otherwise, since we see Malack and a very much alive Durkon. And the previous strip shows Xykon battling Roy after he's killed the latter in Azure City.

----------


## enq

Find me Xykon being the voice of reason and moderation.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Find me Xykon being the voice of reason and moderation.


I guess this strip might qualify, but unless I misspoke or misread something, my question still needs a second answer (the first one being provided by Peelee).

----------


## Ruck

> I guess this strip might qualify, but unless I misspoke or misread something, my question still needs a second answer (the first one being provided by Peelee).


A second couple of murder and victim, you mean?

----------


## Coppercloud

> A second couple of murder and victim, you mean?


Yep. Durkon and Hilgya count, but flashback Crystal and Golem Crystal with Haley don't. None of my intended answers has been given so far.

----------


## enq

Oh, my bad. Carry on with yours. There was so much talking that I got confused.

(though no, you can do better than that one)

----------


## Ruck

> Exactly. It also prevents Xykon from being an acceptable victim of Roy (plus, is he really "killed" if he is just forced to retreat in his soul-hidey place?).


Well, it may prevent Xykon from being a victim of Roy, but it shouldn't prevent Roy from being a victim of Xykon, and here they are.

(If "killing in battle" counts as "murder," anyway. It may not, but I don't have anything else at the moment.)

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Well, it may prevent Xykon from being a victim of Roy, but it shouldn't prevent Roy from being a victim of Xykon, and here they are.
> 
> (If "killing in battle" counts as "murder," anyway. It may not, but I don't have anything else at the moment.)


But Xykon is definitionally not "alive and well".

----------


## Coppercloud

> But Xykon is definitionally not "alive and well".


It wrote it to describe the victim only, but I could definitely have worded it better. Note to self: don't write posts at 1AM.




> Well, it may prevent Xykon from being a victim of Roy, but it shouldn't prevent Roy from being a victim of Xykon, and here they are.
> 
> (If "killing in battle" counts as "murder," anyway. It may not, but I don't have anything else at the moment.)


Killing in battle is definitely murder as far as I'm concerned. In order to fully answer my question, you would need to link to a strip mentioning or showing Xykon killing Roy, such as this one, or you could link to this strip which has both Redcloak mentioning how Xykon killed Roy and shows both of them on the same panel (second page, 6th panel).
My other intended answer was Hilgya killing Minrah with the two of them reunited here.




> Find me Xykon being the voice of reason and moderation.


Let's go with enq's question.

----------


## Peelee

> It wrote it to describe the victim only, but I could definitely have worded it better. Note to self: don't write posts at 1AM.
> 
> 
> Killing in battle is definitely murder as far as I'm concerned. In order to fully answer my question, you would need to link to a strip mentioning or showing Xykon killing Roy, such as this one, or you could link to this strip which has both Redcloak mentioning how Xykon killed Roy and shows both of them on the same panel (second page, 6th panel).
> My other intended answer was Hilgya killing Minrah with the two of them reunited here.
> 
> 
> Let's go with enq's question.


Yeah, I read assuming a big gap between murdered and killed in battle

----------


## Coppercloud

> Yeah, I read assuming a big gap between murdered and killed in battle


See my note to self above.

----------


## dancrilis

> Find me Xykon being the voice of reason and moderation.


I think this one likely counts.

If correct - OQ.

----------


## Ruck

> But Xykon is definitionally not "alive and well".


Well, he's never anything but a lich in comic, so he's as alive and well as he ever gets...

Or maybe it was late and I just couldn't think of anything else.




> Yeah, I read assuming a big gap between murdered and killed in battle


So did I-- because definitionally there is-- but eventually you run out of ideas.

----------


## enq

> I think this one likely counts.
> 
> If correct - OQ.


I'll allow it. I wanted this one, where he nails both moderation and reason in one single line of absolute indifference rationality.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Find someone using a spell to open a mundane door.

----------


## b_jonas

H_H_F_F: #369 2nd panel, Redcloak blasts open the armored door of the watch tower.  OQ.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> H_H_F_F: #369 2nd panel, Redcloak blasts open the armored door of the watch tower.  OQ.


I specifically wrote opened and not "shattered". I also wondered if I should clarify that it was opened, not destroyed or blasted off its hinges, but felt that it was clear enough. 

If you'd like, we can treat it as my new question to your OQ, but I'm looking for a door that was *opened*, specifically.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I specifically wrote opened and not "shattered". I also wondered if I should clarify that it was opened, not destroyed or blasted off its hinges, but felt that it was clear enough. 
> 
> If you'd like, we can treat it as my new question to your OQ, but I'm looking for a door that was *opened*, specifically.


A needless waste of magic, if you ask me. (There weren't even good guys to kill in there!)


(*Edit:* Also, before I'd forget, this here:



> Well, he's never anything but a lich in comic, so he's as alive and well as he ever gets...


is not technically true. It's a one-panel affair indeed, but it's there.)

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> A needless waste of magic, if you ask me. (There weren't even good guys to kill in there!)
> 
> 
> (*Edit:* Also, before I'd forget, this here:
> 
> is not technically true. It's a one-panel affair indeed, but it's there.)


Two panel. Within that strip alone!

----------


## enq

What is not supposed to be what?

----------


## dancrilis

> What is not supposed to be what?


Just a clarification - is a who a what?

i.e Belkar is not supposed to be wandering around without a chaperone (panel 4), there are a number like that which might be appropraite if a who counts as a what (another example would be based on the comic title 'He's Not Even Supposed to Be Here Today that guy was not supposed to be there that day).

----------


## enq

You could always use "what" as "a halfling named Belkar", but if nobody's dying to ask a new question, I'd be happy if we didn't get creative with the rules here  :Small Wink: 

Also, given certain characters' (like Belkar) propensity for rebelliousness, the question does become very easy if we allow "who".

----------


## Laurentio III

Well... some dungeon in the last story arc is not supposed to have living monsters inside.
And immaginary village in Oona mind are not supposed to be real! Don't go in the village!

It's _quite_ a vague question.

----------


## enq

> Well... some dungeon in the last story arc is not supposed to have living monsters inside.
> And immaginary village in Oona mind are not supposed to be real! Don't go in the village!
> 
> It's _quite_ a vague question.


It would be vague only if I were looking for a specific strip. Of course I have one in mind, but it's not required. What _is_ required is linking a strip when answering. I can tell you that the second one doesn't work because we're looking for something being the case that shouldn't be the case, and the case isn't that Oona's imaginary village is real.

----------


## Ruck

> i.e Belkar is not supposed to be wandering around without a chaperone (panel 4)


And speaking of Belkar, the other guy is supposed to be "like, an angel or something," and Belkar himself is supposed to be jolly.

(Although I suppose as the question is worded, that's an answer of what something _is_ supposed to be, not what something _is not_ supposed to be.)

----------


## enq

*Spoiler: Hint*
Show

 :Vaarsuvius:  This erroneous situation was related to me by Miss Starshine and Elan.

----------


## Laurentio III

> *Spoiler: Hint*
> Show
> 
>  This erroneous situation was related to me by Miss Starshine and Elan.


Still quite open to intepretation.
To say, "the reason Haley is so upset is not supposed to be because Samantha is younger and has a higher Charisma than she does."
https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0161.html
And it obeys the hint. And before someone protests, as Vaarsuvius says "I don't think that is it", it's correct to consider it a conjecture even if it's most probably sarcasm.

I'll sit here and wait to see the right answer.

----------


## enq

I don't know why you are making it so difficult, when in your previous post you already brought up a perfectly valid example, you just didn't link to it. This door is not supposed to be leading to monsters.

Here's my intended strip. I am tired of my own question.

----------


## ZhonLord

Who besides Belkar gets angry when you mess with their animal?

----------


## Coppercloud

> Who besides Belkar gets angry when you mess with their animal?


Hinjo about Argent, as shown here and heard there.

Find me Kilkil (Tarquin's accountant and Chancellor of the Empire of Blood) in the same panel as another kobold.

----------


## Kon Lesh

> Find me Kilkil (Tarquin's accountant and Chancellor of the Empire of Blood) in the same panel as another kobold.


Last panel has Kilkil as a groomsman and another kobold as a guest (3rd from left side)

How do you know that it is time to Recite bad poetry to the loser?

----------


## Coppercloud

> How do you know that it is time to Recite bad poetry to the loser?


When the general's thumb points upwards and wiggles. OQ.

----------


## dancrilis

I will take the open question:

Find me two signs which indicate something should not be touched (two different strips).

----------


## Laurentio III

> I will take the open question:
> 
> Find me two signs which indicate something should not be touched (two different strips).


First one is easy. Not even a feeble minded buffon would... oh, thanks Elan.
https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0118.html

----------


## Ruck

The other is the castle gate winch.

OQ

----------


## Jaziggy

> The other is the castle gate winch.
> 
> OQ


Find me a failed attempt to protect the Order involving spilled food that results in a fatality.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me a failed attempt to protect the Order involving spilled food that results in a fatality.


Trying to protect the Order? Check. Spilled food? Check. (Unless drinks don't count.) A fatality? Check. _Big time._

Arguably, it's also ultimately a failure (v. panel no. 2), and I'm still pretty sure it's not what you're after. Weird, huh?

----------


## Peelee

> Trying to protect the Order? Check. Spilled food? Check. (Unless drinks don't count.) A fatality? Check. _Big time._
> 
> Arguably, it's also ultimately a failure (v. panel no. 2), and I'm still pretty sure it's not what you're after. Weird, huh?


Aye, but it works quite well. Speaking of, find me a failed attempt to protect the good guys involving spilled food that _does not 
_result in a fatality.

----------


## Ruck

> Aye, but it works quite well. Speaking of, find me a failed attempt to protect the good guys involving spilled food that _does not_ result in a fatality.


I was thinking of this, with the next strip being evidence that it did not work out for the good guys. (And no visible dead bodies in either strip.)

OQ if that's right until / unless I think of something.

----------


## Peelee

> I was thinking of this, with the next strip being evidence that it did not work out for the good guys. (And no visible dead bodies in either strip.)
> 
> OQ if that's right until / unless I think of something.


Its right enough to count. This was the intended answer.

----------


## Bilbo Baggins

Taking the OQ:

What are two things that are thrice-damned?

----------


## Fyraltari

> Taking the OQ:
> 
> What are two things that are thrice-damned?


Vaarsuvius is the obvious one. (I guess Blackwing too, but that hardly counts.)

No idea yet for the second.

----------


## Jaziggy

> Trying to protect the Order? Check. Spilled food? Check. (Unless drinks don't count.) A fatality? Check. _Big time._
> 
> Arguably, it's also ultimately a failure (v. panel no. 2), and I'm still pretty sure it's not what you're after. Weird, huh?


A delightful answer and accepted cheerfully, although not what I had in mind.

The internal fluids of a living being were what I was after, but the strip I had in mind was a bit more on the nose.

----------


## Peelee

> A delightful answer and accepted cheerfully, although not what I had in mind.
> 
> The internal fluids of a living being were what I was after, but the strip I had in mind was a bit more on the nose.


Oooh, that's clever. I like that one.

----------


## Metastachydium

> The internal fluids of a living being were what I was after, but the strip I had in mind was a bit more on the nose.





> Oooh, that's clever. I like that one.


Ah, we have a deeply disturbed individual there! Man, that's clever indeed.




> Vaarsuvius is the obvious one. (I guess Blackwing too, but that hardly counts.)
> 
> No idea yet for the second.


It's also V-related _and_ elf-related, but it's, in fact, their archnemesis, Spell Resistence.

----------


## ZhonLord

There appears to be no new question, so I shall ask: 

When did perfect execution of game mechanics result in very bad times for the perfecter?

(and if I did accidentally skip over someone, please answer theirs before mine)

----------


## Peelee

> There appears to be no new question, so I shall ask: 
> 
> When did perfect execution of game mechanics result in very bad times for the perfecter?
> 
> (and if I did accidentally skip over someone, please answer theirs before mine)


But yours is so easy.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## ZhonLord

> But yours is so easy.


....I may have failed to notice the word "perfect" in the page title.  Whelp, you're up.

----------


## Laurentio III

I don't know if it counts as "trivia" for the game rules, but I'd like to dare you to find a coloring mistake.
To pinpoint it and to help, follow the three "B"s:
Blue
Breast
Blah

----------


## Coppercloud

> I don't know if it counts as "trivia" for the game rules, but I'd like to dare you to find a coloring mistake.
> To pinpoint it and to help, follow the three "B"s:
> Blue
> Breast
> Blah


Here Celia's speech balloon is white instead of blue. OQ.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I don't know if it counts as "trivia" for the game rules, but I'd like to dare you to find a coloring mistake.
> To pinpoint it and to help, follow the three "B"s:
> Blue
> Breast
> Blah





> Here Celia's speech balloon is white instead of blue. OQ.


I think he might have meant a different young lady, but that should sure count too.

----------


## Coppercloud

> I think he might have meant a different young lady, but that should sure count too.


Maybe I suddenly became colorblind, but I can't find the coloring mistake.

----------


## Laurentio III

> Maybe I suddenly became colorblind, but I can't find the coloring mistake.


Metastachydium is right in record time.

Forth panel, blue dressed girl.
If you look at the previous page, her cleavage is skin-coloured, not blue.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Forth panel, blue dressed girl.
> If you look at the previous page, her cleavage is skin-coloured, not blue.


I seem to have failed a spot check.

----------


## Kon Lesh

This seems like an open question so I will provide one unless I also failed a spot check.

How does someone become "special" while walking in an open plains?

----------


## Mike Havran

> This seems like an open question so I will provide one unless I also failed a spot check.
> 
> How does someone become "special" while walking in an open plains?


By rolling a 00 on the Random Encounter Table.

When is explicitly not the time for a social commentary?

Hint: Said social commentary involves humans and their ignorance of traits of other races.

----------


## ORione

When fighting bandits.

Find a blue tin.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find a blue tin.


What other color tin would Polish come in in Azure City?

Show me evidence that Thor's Lighting doesn't have a somatic component (aka no required hand motions).

----------


## Ruck

> What other color tin would Polish come in in Azure City?
> 
> Show me evidence that Thor's Lighting doesn't have a somatic component (aka no required hand motions).


Well, since we were just here, does having your hands tied while casting count?

Who could practically smell the incense?

----------


## b_jonas

> Who could practically smell the incense?


I remember this one!  Xykon after almost defeating the Sapphire Guard in the Azure City throne room, #465 3rd.  OQ.

----------


## Mike Havran

This amazing action, 
so lovely to behold, 
was watched by two protagonists
and experienced by third. 

What is it?

----------


## Metastachydium

> This amazing action, 
> so lovely to behold, 
> was watched by two protagonists
> and experienced by third. 
> 
> What is it?


Planties! With SLAMS!

----------


## JNinja

That looks like an OQ, so Ill take it. Belkar really isnt too nice to his comrades, is he? What does he consider entirely justified?

----------


## Aa602213x1023

> That looks like an OQ, so Ill take it. Belkar really isnt too nice to his comrades, is he? What does he consider entirely justified?


His comeuppance.

OQ

----------


## H_H_F_F

Who lost their life to an authorial double entendre?

----------


## H_H_F_F

You know what, upon looking at it again, it's not clear enough that the life was lost - even if that seemed to be what's going on, to me. Back to the OQ, sorry.

----------


## Laurentio III

Easy question to keep the thread warm while someone find a good one.

When "Love is in the air" ?

----------


## Ruck

> Easy question to keep the thread warm while someone find a good one.
> 
> When "Love is in the air" ?


Well, my love of puns made me think of this strip right away, although no one actually says it in the strip.

----------


## Laurentio III

> Well, my love of puns made me think of this strip right away, although no one actually says it in the strip.


Actually the next page, but correct enough.

----------


## Ruck

> Actually the next page, but correct enough.


OK, then I'll take the question:

Who is "S. Rogers"?

----------


## H_H_F_F

> OK, then I'll take the question:
> 
> Who is "S. Rogers"?


Someone due for a resurrection, presumably. probably a Captain America reference?

----------


## Ruck

> Someone due for a resurrection, presumably. probably a Captain America reference?


Possibly a Captain America reference, but the first half is the important part for our purposes. Your question if you want it.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Possibly a Captain America reference, but the first half is the important part for our purposes. Your question if you want it.


Okay then, I'll take the opportunity to reiterate my previous question in a safer manner:

Who was *physically harmed*, _possibly_ eliminated, due to an authorial double entendre?

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Okay then, I'll take the opportunity to reiterate my previous question in a safer manner:
> 
> Who was *physically harmed*, _possibly_ eliminated, due to an authorial double entendre?


*Hint:*
The Giant's double entendre was probably not a double entendre _in fiction_, as getting it requires familiarity with the real world. In fiction, it is very likely that the physical harm done was exactly the intention of the speaker - and only comes across as comedic to us, the audience.

----------


## H_H_F_F

So, my intended answer was the double meaning of "hitting" a button and "hitting" someone. 

If, like the in-world characters, you don't have awareness of real world computers, you wouldn't recognize it as such; But if it wasn't for the original meaning, it wouldn't have happened. 

The "agree" modron was therefore harmed due to an authorial double entendre.

Also, given that my last question was about the very first strip, I decided this one would be about the very latest.

----------


## Metastachydium

> So, my intended answer was the double meaning of "hitting" a button and "hitting" someone. 
> 
> If, like the in-world characters, you don't have awareness of real world computers, you wouldn't recognize it as such; But if it wasn't for the original meaning, it wouldn't have happened. 
> 
> The "agree" modron was therefore harmed due to an authorial double entendre.
> 
> Also, given that my last question was about the very first strip, I decided this one would be about the very latest.


Huh. That's pretty clever, actually. It sure isn't a place I would have looked for the answer. (The subtle pattern is likewise appreciated.)

----------


## Peelee

Speaking of early strips, Durkon blinded Roy and I think V a bit a few times. Find him getting his comeuppance (what goes around comes around).

----------


## Metastachydium

> Speaking of early strips, Durkon blinded Roy and I think V a bit a few times. Find him getting his comeuppance (what goes around comes around).


You could even call it _divine_ retribution. (In case by _blinded_ 'rendered blind (via bright light)' is to be understood, the next strip might qualify as well.)

----------


## Peelee

> You could even call it _divine_ retribution. (In case by _blinded_ 'rendered blind (via bright light)' is to be understood, the next strip might qualify as well.)


You got it exactly.

----------


## b_jonas

> So, my intended answer was the double meaning of "hitting" a button and "hitting" someone. 
> 
> If, like the in-world characters, you don't have awareness of real world computers, you wouldn't recognize it as such; But if it wasn't for the original meaning, it wouldn't have happened.


Wait, that was supposed to be a pun on the "hit"?  I didn't realize that.  I thought hitting something with excessive force is just the kind of thing that Xykon does when he's impatient and wants to move the discussion forward.

----------


## ZhonLord

Since this appears to be an OQ at this point: 


Find me a moment where a character hypocritically accuses their opponent of something they themselves did, just a short while prior.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Since this appears to be an OQ at this point: 
> 
> 
> Find me a moment where a character hypocritically accuses their opponent of something they themselves did, just a short while prior.


Congratulations! You have stumped the OotS trivia community for more than fifty hours. It seems like an hint would be welcome. From now on, all my sentences will end with an odd number of letters. Wish me luck, I guess. By the way, I am pleased that your own post abides by this requirement. Are you a future psychic, just like Roy?

----------


## Ruck

> Congratulations! You have stumped the OotS trivia community for more than fifty hours. It seems like an hint would be welcome.


As a reminder, per the rules, after 24 hours the question-asker should post a hint, and if there's no answer after 48 hours, we're officially stumped and move on to the next one.

----------


## ZhonLord

> As a reminder, per the rules, after 24 hours the question-asker should post a hint, and if there's no answer after 48 hours, we're officially stumped and move on to the next one.


Apologies, got distracted due to life stuff. 

First hint: it involves Varsuvius.  Or if you prefer I can just put the answer now and we can move on to an OQ.

----------


## ZhonLord

Since I've already held the game up due to negligence, I'll just provide the answer now after 12 hours since the hint. 

The hypocrisy was Zz'dtri accusing Varsuvius of cheating by using a ranged ally, when he himself used the same kobold mere moments earlier for the exact same thing. 

OQ, sorry for the holdup everyone!

----------


## Coppercloud

> The hypocrisy was Zz'dtri accusing Varsuvius of cheating by using a ranged ally, when he himself used the same kobold mere moments earlier for the exact same thing.


Huh. It is vague enough to be interpreted as Zz'dtri decrying the use of mind-controlling magic instead of a direct confrontation. OK, maybe I'm just bitter that I didn't find the answer within the time allowed.




> OQ, sorry for the holdup everyone!


Don't worry. ETA: I just ended a sentence with "it", didn't I? Oops, let's correct this mistake before anyone points it out.

----------


## Ruck

> Since I've already held the game up due to negligence, I'll just provide the answer now after 12 hours since the hint. 
> 
> The hypocrisy was Zz'dtri accusing Varsuvius of cheating by using a ranged ally, when he himself used the same kobold mere moments earlier for the exact same thing. 
> 
> OQ, sorry for the holdup everyone!


Ah, nuts, that what was I thought of when I read your hint, but I was too busy yesterday to actually track down and post the answer.

----------


## Jaziggy

Taking the OQ

Find me a (platonic) interspecies snugglefest.

----------


## Chincaa

> Taking the OQ
> 
> Find me a (platonic) interspecies snugglefest.


Is it Haley, Durkon and V hugging?

----------


## Ruck

It's been much too long since a question.

Find someone being confused that "flammable" and "inflammable" are synonyms.

----------


## Coppercloud

A Mechane crewman when talking with Vaarsuvius, third panel.

What is a glorified class feature?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> A Mechane crewman when talking with Vaarsuvius, third panel.
> 
> What is a glorified class feature?


Probably a bird trying to outmaneuver a teleporting being. Find me a character using more than 3 different colors in their speech bubble.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Probably a bird trying to outmaneuver a teleporting being. Find me a character using more than 3 different colors in their speech bubble.


Is it Hel?

----------


## Laurentio III

> Is it Hel?


No, it's RECAP TIME!

Please, _without commenting too much for your own wellbeing_, find the one halfblood monster whose parents should have been of different size categories.
(True halfblood, not magically made. No owlbear, sorry)

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> No, it's RECAP TIME!
> 
> Please, _without commenting too much for your own wellbeing_, find the one halfblood monster whose parents should have been of different size categories.
> (True halfblood, not magically made. No owlbear, sorry)


Mine was supposed to be strictly more than three colors. Recap time only used yellow, red and black.

----------


## Laurentio III

My bad, I retreat.
I assumed white, black, red and Yellow.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> My bad, I retreat.
> I assumed white, black, red and Yellow.


Oh yeah I wasn't counting white. I'll rephrase: find me a character who uses at least five colors in their speech balloon (counting black and white).

Oh and also the unborn tadpole from strip #1147 might count as your halfblood since a red slaad is Large and an Astral Deva is Medium.

Edit : Also the half-dragons from the first generation of Draketooth. True Dragons can breed starting at Young Adult age and black dragons are Large at that point while grandpa Draketooth was a Medium human.

----------


## Laurentio III

> Oh yeah I wasn't counting white. I'll rephrase: find me a character who uses at least five colors in their speech balloon (counting black and white).
> 
> Oh and also the unborn tadpole from strip #1147 might count as your halfblood since a red slaad is Large and an Astral Deva is Medium.
> 
> Edit : Also the half-dragons from the first generation of Draketooth. True Dragons can breed starting at Young Adult age and black dragons are Large at that point while grandpa Draketooth was a Medium human.


I'll take the FREEDOM! of a second try.
And eventually, I'll rephrase my questione, too.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Also the half-dragons from the first generation of Draketooth. True Dragons can breed starting at Young Adult age and black dragons are Large at that point while grandpma Draketooth was a Medium human.


(For more of the same, we have the HALF-ogre.)




> Oh yeah I wasn't counting white. I'll rephrase: find me a character who uses at least five colors in their speech balloon (counting black and white).





> I'll take the FREEDOM! of a second try.


That one only has four, so I'm going to call the bet and raise with a six, presenting TEEVO!

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> (For more of the same, we have the HALF-ogre.)
> 
> That one only has four, so I'm going to call the bet and raise with a six, presenting TEEVO!


I don't know why I thought the half-ogre was a race on its own. I even thought about Enor for a while, but half-ogre is Large and a Young Adult Blue Dragon is also Large, so there would be no problem.

TeeVo was the intended answer! Congrats!

----------


## Laurentio III

> (For more of the same, we have the HALF-ogre.)


None of these, I phrased my question too generically. I'm storing it for a later time.
Let's say I debugged it...

Grats for the the answer!

----------


## Lord Torath

> None of these, I phrased my question too generically. I'm storing it for a later time.
> Let's say I debugged it...
> Grats for the the answer!


You didn't mean the humble Owlbear, did you (see Belkar's comment in panel 5)?  Or possibly the quailtiger?

Taking the OQ: Where can I find a satchel-swirler?

----------


## Laurentio III

> You didn't mean the humble Owlbear, did you (see Belkar's comment in panel 5)?  Or possibly the quailtiger?


No, I specifically excluded the Owlbear. Fear not, at the right time I'll have the question right.




> Taking the OQ: Where can I find a satchel-swirler?


Do bags count?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Do bags count?


(I don't think bag-tossing and satchel-swirling are quite the same thing.)

----------


## Jaziggy

> Is it Haley, Durkon and V hugging?


Not what I had in mind (sorry for the delay, holiday weekend activities), but sure! I'll pick it back up with more precise wording next chance I get.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Taking the OQ: Where can I find a satchel-swirler?





> Do bags count?


As Metastchydium suggests, a tossed bag is not the same thing as a satchel swirler.
We're not looking for a _regular_ satchel swirler, but a *dire* satchel swirler.  Or possibly a fiendish pack mingler.  That or a description of the outcome of a particular action.

----------


## Jaziggy

> You didn't mean the humble Owlbear, did you (see Belkar's comment in panel 5)?  Or possibly the quailtiger?
> 
> Taking the OQ: Where can I find a satchel-swirler?


Ah, the recent hint did it! Satchel swirlers are mountain dwelling creatures (p. ∞ MM II, CR π) and typically prey on scouting redheads

Find me some of the Order's animal companions in an interspecies snuggle.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find me some of the Order's animal companions in an interspecies snuggle.


Here they are!  *Spoiler*
Show



Okay, okay, not really.  Also, I haven't figured out how to link to a post without quoting it yet, apparently.

Question remains.

----------


## aquablack

> Taking the OQ
> 
> Find me a (platonic) interspecies snugglefest.


It's on the wrong airship (bottom of 1012 - not enough posts to link yet, sorry).

----------


## ZhonLord

> It's on the wrong airship (bottom of 1012 - not enough posts to link yet, sorry).


I gotcha covered newbie!

----------


## Jaziggy

> It's on the wrong airship (bottom of 1012 - not enough posts to link yet, sorry).


Welcome! That's the snuggle I was after. Take your question, if you have one.

----------


## aquablack

Find me something to help me count

----------


## aquablack

> Find me something to help me count


I may not be on later tonight so I'll give the hint a few hours early

*Spoiler*
Show

This thing could be used to help count inventory, gold, and so on. It predates the calculator.

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> I may not be on later tonight so I'll give the hint a few hours early
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> This thing could be used to help count inventory, gold, and so on. It predates the calculator.


Origin of PC's page 11 first 3 panels, but I think this thread is only for the main comic and my answer not valid.

----------


## aquablack

> Origin of PC's page 11 first 3 panels, but I think this thread is only for the main comic and my answer not valid.


Yeah, I'm asking about something in the main comic. I do not have Origin of PCs so I don't know if you are on the right track or not.

----------


## Ruck

> I may not be on later tonight so I'll give the hint a few hours early
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> This thing could be used to help count inventory, gold, and so on. It predates the calculator.


I mean, I think I know _what_ it is, but I still don't yet remember _where_ it is.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Pretty sure fingers predate the calculator.

Also pretty sure that does not count, but OQ if it does.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Pretty sure fingers predate the calculator.


That strip title was the first thing that sprang to mind for me as well! Nevertheless, I think Ferdinand has a better deal to offer.

----------


## ZhonLord

> That strip title was the first thing that sprang to mind for me as well! Nevertheless, I think Ferdinand has a better deal to offer.


THAT'S where the freaking abacus was. I was going through all the scenes with shadier characters running calculations, like kilkil or the thieves guild, thinking it had been used by one of them when bargaining with an Order member. Gah!

----------


## Dellis

Find me the Monster Manual. Rather, the Monster Manual II.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Find me the Monster Manual. Rather, the Monster Manual II.


Because he already used the first Manual to create Xykon

Find me where a vampire is depicted that is not in the "family line" of Malack and Durkula.

----------


## Dellis

> Because he already used the first Manual to create Xykon
> 
> Find me where a vampire is depicted that is not in the "family line" of Malack and Durkula.


https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0474.html

I guess Roy's going to have to buy loads of D10.

Find me someone that tried to set up an even fight only to end up with the "players" messing it up.

(Apart from my game master I guess)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me someone that tried to set up an even fight only to end up with the "players" messing it up.
> 
> (Apart from my game master I guess)


Well, I _do_ hope the Exarch is _not_ your game master.

----------


## b_jonas

> Find me something to help me count


Elan helped Roy count, in #332 3rd to 4th panel, so maybe he can help you as well.  (This is answering a previous question.)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Elan helped Roy count, in #332 3rd to 4th panel, so maybe he can help you as well.  (This is answering a previous question.)


(I'd want to say Elan's not a "something", but Elan himself seems to disagree.)

----------


## Dellis

Taking the implied OQ.

Find me a sandwich. In a pan.

(Hey, in my defense, I'm hungry).

----------


## aquablack

> Pretty sure fingers predate the calculator.
> 
> Also pretty sure that does not count, but OQ if it does.





> That strip title was the first thing that sprang to mind for me as well! Nevertheless, I think Ferdinand has a better deal to offer.





> Elan helped Roy count, in #332 3rd to 4th panel, so maybe he can help you as well.  (This is answering a previous question.)


Ferdinand's abacus was the one I had in mind, but I could see how the others might work too

----------


## Dellis

> Taking the implied OQ.
> 
> Find me a sandwich. In a pan.
> 
> (Hey, in my defense, I'm hungry).


I'll post the hint in advance - not going to be here tomorrow.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Apparently, pan seared sandwiches are dwarven cuisine.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Taking the implied OQ.
> 
> Find me a sandwich. In a pan.
> 
> (Hey, in my defense, I'm hungry).


There's cheese in it!

Find two characters who owed exactly 20 gp to someone.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find two characters who owed exactly 20 gp to someone.


One's Isamu, *-ed* being the operative morpheme.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Find two characters who owed exactly 20 gp to someone.





> One's Isamu, *-ed* being the operative morpheme.


And the second one is Jirix to "an hobgoblin guy" in the afterlife. Weird that both jokes are about a debt being cancelled by the death of one of the parties involved, don't you think?
New headcanon: Tsukiko (or one of her wights) heard it from Belkar, mentioned it to (or in the presence of) Jirix, who decided it was a good joke and used it to win the crowd during the meeting.

Find me three strips showing a hobgoblin and a bugbear on the same page (not necessarily the same panel).

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> And the second one is Jirix to "an hobgoblin guy" in the afterlife. Weird that both jokes are about a debt being cancelled by the death of one of the parties involved.
> New headcanon: Tsukiko (or one of her wights) heard it from Belkar, mentioned it to (or in the presence of) Jirix, who decided it was a good joke and used it to win the crowd during the meeting.
> 
> Find me three strips showing a hobgoblin and a bugbear on the same page.


I'd guess the crayon strip with Jirix in goblin paradise and when Fenris created the goblinoids. I don't have the third one yet.

----------


## Coppercloud

> I'd guess the crayon strip with Jirix in goblin paradise and when Fenris created the goblinoids. I don't have the third one yet.


The crayon strip was the one I added as an afterthought, realizing that the very page, no, the very panel I was linking to was a valid answer to my own query. Specifically, the fourth gobelinoid from the left looks like a bugbear to me, as she (?) seems taller and wields an enormous glaive or whatever this weapon is named.
One more strip to find out!

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

And the last one is the flashback of the Blacksmith.

Find me a strip depicting both Redcloak and a dinosaur (no the dragon-like creature guarding Xykon's old tower is not a dinosaur, it has Spell Resistance).

----------


## b_jonas

> Find me a strip depicting both Redcloak and a dinosaur


I thought that must be #887: Roy's fantasy is that he destroys Xykon, and Elan's fantasy is riding on a dinosaur.  But nope.  What the heck, Elan?  

I don't know then.  Are any of the creatures in #1261 2nd panel dinosaurs?

----------


## Coppercloud

> I thought that must be #887: Roy's fantasy is that he destroys Xykon, and Elan's fantasy is riding on a dinosaur.  But nope.  What the heck, Elan?  
> 
> I don't know then.  Are any of the creatures in #1261 2nd panel dinosaurs?


Actually, your first guess seems right. Redcloak is visible in the first panel while Elan is seen riding on a dinosaur near the center of the spiral, on the right.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

The first guess was the right one

----------


## Laurentio III

> The first guess was the right one


Based on the amount of weird images, half the trivia should lead to that page.

----------


## b_jonas

> Based on the amount of weird images, half the trivia should lead to that page.


#389, #87, #122 are the most popular pages, but nothing comes close to half of the questions of course.

----------


## ZhonLord

Taking the implied OQ, when was Durkon accused of sleeping with Thor, not merely worshipping him?

----------


## ZhonLord

Hint: Belkar makes the accusation.

----------


## Lord Torath

Hmmm.....  This is _probably_ before *Durkon makes his appearance, as Belkar pretty much stopped his insults as soon as Durkon used some of his last breaths to let Belkar know he didn't blame him (Okay, he stopped insulting _Durkon_.  He insulted Nose-fur-atu every chance he got).

Maybe sometime in the pre-Empire-of-Blood desert?  Time for an archive binge.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Taking the implied OQ, when was Durkon accused of sleeping with Thor, not merely worshipping him?


Well, there's this belkary nickname that comes to mind, but I'm not sure if that counts.

----------


## Ruck

> Well, there's this belkary nickname that comes to mind, but I'm not sure if that counts.


I think it certainly should, although I suppose Belkar could've meant "botherer."

----------


## ZhonLord

> Well, there's this belkary nickname that comes to mind, but I'm not sure if that counts.


That is correct, as "bugger" is slang for getting down and dirty!

Your question Mike!

----------


## Mike Havran

> That is correct, as "bugger" is slang for getting down and dirty!
> 
> Your question Mike!


Oh, right. So, what sort of spells are only to be used for evil entertainment?

----------


## Laurentio III

> Oh, right. So, what sort of spells are only to be used for evil entertainment?


I assume it's Commune

----------


## Coppercloud

Taking the OQ, if I may:
Find me three creatures grappling an opponent with their tongues.

----------


## Ruck

Well, this one readily comes to mind for me.

----------


## Metastachydium

Sabine is likewise involved in such an incident.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find me three creatures grappling an opponent with their tongues.


Here's the emotionally-insightful "squirmy death" worm for #3.

Find a name with three sets of double letters.  (Simply because I love this strip!)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find a name with three sets of double letters.


The answer might be far too horible to even contemplate.

----------


## Ruck

If it's an OQ, I had an idea for one:

Find me the demon roaches making a food-related pun, twice. (Not the same food-related pun.)

(Or, more if there are more, I suppose. I only found the two.)

----------


## Coppercloud

> If it's an OQ, I had an idea for one:
> 
> Find me the demon roaches making a food-related pun, twice. (Not the same food-related pun.)
> 
> (Or, more if there are more, I suppose. I only found the two.)


What's a dead hobgoblin's favorite flavor of ice cream? No idea for the other one.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me the demon roaches making a food-related pun, twice. (Not the same food-related pun.)
> 
> (Or, more if there are more, I suppose. I only found the two.)





> What's a dead hobgoblin's favorite flavor of ice cream? No idea for the other one.


Perhaps because the two are _so_ close to each other.

----------


## Ron Miel

Does that count? It's the setup, but the actual pun isn't given.

----------


## Ruck

> Perhaps because the two are _so_ close to each other.





> Does that count? It's the setup, but the actual pun isn't given.


It does not, for the reasons Ron Miel said. The second one is quite separate.

*Spoiler: early hint*
Show

It also involves making a joke about the recently deceased.

----------


## Metastachydium

I see, I see. How 'bout a _big_ favourite of mine, then?

----------


## Ruck

> I see, I see. How 'bout a _big_ favourite of mine, then?


Assuming you mean panel 1, that's the one.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Assuming you mean panel 1, that's the one.


Well, that's the only roachpun in that strip, so yes.

But! Let's put a question here: name a little flower Durkon _really_ wishes he had encountered under some fashion, but, for all we know, he hadn't!

----------


## Metastachydium

*Spoiler: Okay, a HINT*
Show


This flower might not be as readily available in a desert climate as he appears to have thought.

----------


## Lord Torath

> But! Let's put a question here: name a little flower Durkon _really_ wishes he had encountered under some fashion, but, for all we know, he hadn't!


Tequila (Sunrise)?
Proof it's a Flower

Open Question if correct.

----------


## Metastachydium

That's both funny and surprisingly close, but no. Durkon is very clearly not thinking of a plant here.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Well, that's the only roachpun in that strip, so yes.
> 
> But! Let's put a question here: name a little flower Durkon _really_ wishes he had encountered under some fashion, but, for all we know, he hadn't!


Ooh, now I get it. Haemodoraceae  :Small Yuk: 

Find a human male who clearly isn't above littering.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ooh, now I get it. Haemodoraceae


And indeed!




> Find a human male who clearly isn't above littering.


Well, Roy sure seems to _think_ he's littering here. Does that count?

----------


## Mike Havran

> Well, Roy sure seems to _think_ he's littering here. Does that count?


 I guess that should count, but it's not what I had in mind, so let's make it a find NPC human male who is not above littering.

----------


## Mike Havran

> I guess that should count, but it's not what I had in mind, so let's make it a find NPC human male who is not above littering.


Hint: To be fair, the NPC in question is also treated like garbage.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Hint: To be fair, the NPC in question is also treated like garbage.


And to think that he could have been a baker!

----------


## Laurentio III

If it's Open Question, can anyone find me a reference to a pie with an unusual filling?

----------


## Ruck

> If it's Open Question, can anyone find me a reference to a pie with an unusual filling?


I feel like I can picture the moment in question, but I've already looked two different places where I thought it was, to no avail.

----------


## Laurentio III

> I feel like I can picture the moment in question, but I've already looked two different places where I thought it was, to no avail.


Mind, I said "reference to".
You are looking for the picture of a pie.

----------


## b_jonas

> If it's Open Question, can anyone find me a reference to a pie with an unusual filling?


Pie filled with blackbirds, mentioned by Blackwing in #857 1st panel.  OQ.

----------


## ZhonLord

Yoink!

Find me a pun by a dashing swordsman, which should have provided a combat bonus but wasn't actually emphasized as such in the panel.

----------


## Ruck

> Mind, I said "reference to".
> You are looking for the picture of a pie.





> Pie filled with blackbirds, mentioned by Blackwing in #857 1st panel.  OQ.


No, I was looking for the correct moment, I just forgot where it was. (It is definitely not in the fight with Laurin or the animals on the ship being attacked by the ex-Exarch.)

----------


## Coppercloud

> Yoink!
> 
> Find me a pun by a dashing swordsman, which should have provided a combat bonus but wasn't actually emphasized as such in the panel.


*Spoiler*
Show

You always did know how to cut a rug, Tarquin. But I'm afraid this won't be our last dance after all... 



EDIT: taking my own OQ, what is worse than "depraved" and "reprehensible"?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> You always did know how to cut a rug, Tarquin. But I'm afraid this won't be our last dance after all... 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: taking my own OQ, what is worse than "depraved" and "reprehensible"?


Highly impractical on a stranded island with an ass-kissing demon and a happily married elf.

And because I have no idea right now, I'll do a BoED and ask what is better than "magnanimous" and "estimable"?

----------


## Metastachydium

> And because I have no idea right now, I'll do a BoED and ask what is better than "magnanimous" and "estimable"?


*Meritorious!*

----------


## Ruck

Looks like an OQ and it's been a while, so: What's the plan at goalie?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Looks like an OQ and it's been a while, so: What's the plan at goalie?


Does the answer involve imaginary astral devas in tattered sundresses?

----------


## Ruck

> Does the answer involve imaginary astral devas in tattered sundresses?


Yeah. (minimum ten characters required for a post)

----------


## Coppercloud

Which spell doesn't seem to work properly, according to its caster at least?

----------


## Laurentio III

> Which spell doesn't seem to work properly, according to its caster at least?


Well, maybe this, but the caster is undecided.

*Spoiler: If correct...*
Show

Find a warning sign and its homophone warning sign

----------


## Coppercloud

> Well, maybe this, but the caster is undecided.


Well, he *does* say that the spell is functioning properly, so this is not valid.
Though it makes me wonder whether the diamond was consumed or not. I believe RAW the answer would be yes, but I don't know about the OotStickverse.




> *Spoiler: If correct...*
> Show
> 
> Find a warning sign and its homophone warning sign


Bold of you to ask for a panel that I use as a wallpaper  :Small Big Grin: 
My question remains.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Which spell doesn't seem to work properly, according to its caster at least?


Does the spell in question usually have more kick to it than *CRACKK!*

If so: where do we find proof that Roy has some reservations regarding certain forms cabbage can take?

----------


## Coppercloud

> Does the spell in question usually have more kick to it than *CRACKK!*
> 
> If so: where do we find proof that Roy has some reservations regarding certain forms cabbage can take?


Good one, but Xykon isn't explicit enough for it to count. There is no way to know whether he thinks his spell didn't work or whether he is wondering how the dwarf resisted its effects.
Wow, am I glad I found plausible reasons to turn down those guesses. When wording my question, I had forgotten to check for other possible answers.

----------


## Laurentio III

> Bold of you to ask for a panel that I use as a wallpaper 
> My question remains.


More than that, it was boulder of me!

----------


## Coppercloud

> More than that, it was boulder of me!


This is a gem. I don't want to strata debate, but I don't think I've ever read a crater pun. Of quartz there are people who can't sand them, but for me a good geology pun always rocks.




> Which spell doesn't seem to work properly, according to its caster at least?


*Spoiler: Hint time!*
Show

The spell is never seen cast by this person, yet it is reasonable to assume that it does, in fact, functions perfectly.

----------


## Metastachydium

Hm. My current best bet is the clasp causing no pain at all (nnnice and soothing!), but the Protection from Evil in that is likely an infusion rather than a spell.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Hm. My current best bet is the clasp causing no pain at all (nnnice and soothing!), but the Protection from Evil in that is likely an infusion rather than a spell.


Actually, it *is* refered to as a spell in the sixth panel, so I guess it should count. It seems reasonable to assume that the gnome lady is indeed the maker of the clasp. What I had in mind was the ninth panel of this strip.




> If so: where do we find proof that Roy has some reservations regarding certain forms cabbage can take?


Let's go with your question, I guess.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Does the spell in question usually have more kick to it than *CRACKK!*
> 
> If so: where do we find proof that Roy has some reservations regarding certain forms cabbage can take?


Well, Roy uses sauerkraut in not exactly flattering mental image, but his reservations might be limited to the otyugh (and Shojo's offer)

----------


## Metastachydium

I'm pretty sure it's not meant to make the otyugh smell better (although I think it could _actually_ do that; I'm yet to encounter fermented food that smells _worse_ than excrement); at any rate, that is very correct!

----------


## ZhonLord

Taking the implied OQ, when did Varsuvius allow silence to speak louder than his usual verbosity?

----------


## Coppercloud

> Taking the implied OQ, when did Varsuvius allow silence to speak louder than his usual verbosity?


I don't think her ominous pause was what you were after, but it's all I've got.

----------


## ZhonLord

> I don't think her ominous pause was what you were after, but it's all I've got.


Nope, there's quite a bit of elven verbosity going on there. Keep looking!

----------


## Ron Miel

Vaarsuvius said nothing. 


OQ

----------


## Peelee

What happened on Thursday?

No answers regarding dwarves will be accepted.

----------


## Laurentio III

> What happened on Thursday?
> 
> No answers regarding dwarves will be accepted.


Apparently, Tiran was supposed to clean the Illusory Pit

----------


## Peelee

> Apparently, Tiran was supposed to clean the Illusory Pit


Technically, the correct answer was Familicide, but with that link it's mostly splitting hairs.

----------


## Laurentio III

So... point me to the character whose own Size, their biological father's and mother's Size are all different.

----------


## Ivellius

> So... point me to the character whose own Size, their biological father's and mother's Size are all different.


You never want to spend a weekend in Limbo.

Follow-up question: What does a wizard NEVER lose?

----------


## Laurentio III

> You never want to spend a weekend in Limbo.


A Slaad tadpole's host is not a biological father or mother, and blue Slaadi are the same size of red Slaadi.

By the way, A wizard never lose a ticket

----------


## Laurentio III

Seems I hindered the game, and I'm sorry.

So, a consistent hint: this nameless character's parents should be proud: their son holds a prestigious position!

----------


## Laurentio III

This one High Cleric of Thrym, an half-breed.

Open Question, I assume.

----------


## ZhonLord

What's the most overkill thing ever done with Roy's sword?

----------


## Coppercloud

> What's the most overkill thing ever done with Roy's sword?


Peeling tubers seems suitable, yet there is no superlative.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Peeling tubers seems suitable, yet there is no superlative.


Got it in one. I was hoping something more recent would throw you guys off. Your question copper!

----------


## Coppercloud

> Got it in one. I was hoping something more recent would throw you guys off. Your question copper!


I had never been called "Copper" before now  :Redface: 

Since we've been teased about the main characters' sheets, who took a certain feat five levels ago?

----------


## Metastachydium

> This one High Cleric of Thrym, an half-breed.


(Um, technically, frost giants are Large and advance by character class.)




> Since we've been teased about the main characters' sheets, who took a certain feat five levels ago?


Someone with an NPC class.

----------


## Laurentio III

> (Um, technically, frost giants are Large and advance by character class.)


Well, paint me surprised. This explain a lot.

I checked before posting, and Frost Giants are "Size/Type:	Large Giant (Cold)". I assumed that size was "large giant" and type "cold". Never known that "Giant" is a type.
(And, allow me, it's a very silly type, just low-light vision and a note about armors).

Oh, fine. I already apologized, and I meant it. Thanks for the correction.

I _have_ to start playing again. I'm rusted.

*If OQ is available*, just to keep the ball running, a slow throw: find Roy showing excessive confidence in his teammates.
(There are more than one, but one is verbose)

----------


## Mike Havran

> *If OQ is available*, just to keep the ball running, a slow throw: find Roy showing excessive confidence in his teammates.
> (There are more than one, but one is verbose)


I would argue that pretty much every early strip should qualify but I'll quote something current.   

What process has, approximately, 92,38% efficiency?

----------


## b_jonas

> find Roy showing excessive confidence in his teammates.


#1187.  Mike Havran's question stands.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> I would argue that pretty much every early strip should qualify but I'll quote something current.   
> 
> What process has, approximately, 92,38% efficiency?


I suspect the correct probability is 92.308% rather than 92.38%.


Edit: also, probably the ability to put goblins to sleep using only one's mundane yet verbose voice.

Edit2: find me 3 unused music instruments in the same panel.

----------


## b_jonas

> find me 3 unused music instruments in the same panel.


I thought of #471, but it only has two instruments in the shop display, so no.

----------


## Metastachydium

> find me 3 unused music instruments in the same panel.


Do you, by chance, also want a green dragon with those?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Do you, by chance, also want a green dragon with those?


A green dragon will do!

----------


## Coppercloud

Taking the open question, when would Belkar respectively be checked into a retirement home or turned into a kid?

----------


## b_jonas

> Taking the open question, when would Belkar respectively be checked into a retirement home or turned into a kid?


#1240 1st panel, when he doesn't have tools to light fire.  That's the first half, second half still has to be found.

----------


## ZhonLord

Does being turned into a child piece on the Life board game qualify for the second half?

----------


## Coppercloud

> #1240 1st panel, when he doesn't have tools to light fire.  That's the first half, second half still has to be found.


That's the one!




> Does being turned into a child piece on the Life board game qualify for the second half?


Good one but nope, keep looking!

----------


## Laurentio III

> Good one but nope, keep looking!


The title of this one counts?

----------


## Coppercloud

> The title of [URL)https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots1151.html]this one[/URL]counts?


Even better one, but it doesn't count. Hint: it is something Belkar said himself.

----------


## Metastachydium

My first guess was the one with the pink ribbons; but that's not about _turning_ into a girl aged 11.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Does being turned into a child piece on the Life board game qualify for the second half?


 The second half is about inability to slaughter hobgoblins. 

Anyway,



> I suspect the correct probability is 92.308% rather than 92.38%.
> 
> 
> Edit: also, probably the ability to put goblins to sleep using only one's mundane yet verbose voice.


Nope, the efficiency of 92,38% is what I'm after and V's spell is not the answer I seek. The question "What process has, approximately, 92,38% efficiency?" stands, keep looking  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ruck

> What process has, approximately, 92,38% efficiency?





> I suspect the correct probability is 92.308% rather than 92.38%.
> 
> 
> Edit: also, probably the ability to put goblins to sleep using only one's mundane yet verbose voice.


I'm confused; did I miss something in the strip? Because I can't figure out how this is an answer to the question.

edit: How did I get ninja-ed commenting on a post on a previous page? Time for my pony to hit the glue factory.

----------


## Mike Havran

> I'm confused; did I miss something in the strip? Because I can't figure out how this is an answer to the question.
> 
> edit: How did I get ninja-ed commenting on a post on a previous page? Time for my pony to hit the glue factory.


In strip 10, Haley reports thirteen goblins in the room and in strip 11 the heroes comment that only a cleric made his "save", which would put efficiency (or perhaps "efficacy") of V's talk to be 12/13, or 92,308%. 

While ingenious, it is not what I was after.

----------


## Ruck

> In strip 10, Haley reports thirteen goblins in the room and in strip 11 the heroes comment that only a cleric made his "save", which would put efficiency (or perhaps "efficacy") of V's talk to be 12/13, or 92,308%. 
> 
> While ingenious, it is not what I was after.


Aha. Even if that were the intended answer, strip 11 would also have to be linked to answer the question correctly.

----------


## Laurentio III

If there are no question hangings, please tell me: you carry a sword in a sheath, you carry arrows in a quiver. But where do you carry fists?

----------


## Metastachydium

> If there are no question hangings, please tell me: you carry a sword in a sheath, you carry arrows in a quiver. But where do you carry fists?


*In your heart!*




> Anyway,
> Nope, the efficiency of 92,38% is what I'm after and V's spell is not the answer I seek. The question "What process has, approximately, 92,38% efficiency?" stands, keep looking

----------


## Mike Havran

Hint: Even though the process has some losses (100-92,38%), those losses are also utilized.

----------


## Laurentio III

> Hint: Even though the process has some losses (100-92,38%), those losses are also utilized.


Soylent Green is goblins!
That was a good one! Kudos.

Tell me when Durkon is too polite to say _"Dammit V, I'm a cleric not a veterinary!"_

----------


## Coppercloud

> Tell me when Durkon is too polite to say _"Dammit V, I'm a cleric not a veterinary!"_


There is the time he heals the recently-named Blackwing, but I think you're looking for another scene.

----------


## Laurentio III

> There is the time he heals the recently-named Blackwing, but I think you're looking for another scene.


No, you are right on the spot.
Your turn, Chestnutnimbus.

----------


## Coppercloud

In this case, find me a "thnktrch!" sound effect, without making me hungry by mentioning chestnuts.

----------


## Coppercloud

Ok, since it will soon be time for a clue:
If you really can't help it, you can actually mention chestnuts in your response, just this once.

----------


## Laurentio III

> Ok, since it will soon be time for a clue:
> If you really can't help it, you can actually mention chestnuts in your response, just this once.


I read this page just a couple days ago, so I'm lucky like a... a squirrel with a, well, a chestnut. Kind of.
Never mind.

*Spoiler: If it's right:*
Show

Let's hunt a grafically inconsistent weapon! (Meaning a weapon that has been drawn erroneously inconsistent in the same page.)

----------


## ZhonLord

> Let's hunt a grafically inconsistent weapon! (Meaning a weapon that has been drawn erroneously inconsistent in the same page.)


I don't suppose belkar's  shrinkage issue qualifies? 

If it does, show me a time where being ahead of schedule was just as problematic as being late.

----------


## Laurentio III

> I don't suppose belkar's  shrinkage issue qualifies?


That one, good answer.
The dagger is already small in the first panel, then larger before shrinking. And it's held on the back of the hand in three panels.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Show me a time where being ahead of schedule was just as problematic as being late.


24 hour hint: the observation of being early is noted in the same panel as the consequences for being early.

----------


## Coppercloud

> If it does, show me a time where being ahead of schedule was just as problematic as being late.





> 24 hour hint: the observation of being early is noted in the same panel as the consequences for being early.


Is this about the timing of negociations with a vampire? If so, they were short. OQ if I'm right.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Is this about the timing of negociations with a vampire? If so, they were short. OQ if I'm right.


Incorrect, keep guessing!

----------


## ZhonLord

The answer, was that being ahead of schedule can leave you without reinforcements when someone wants a piece of you. Like say, a bounty hunter. 

OQ, come and get it!

----------


## Crimsonmantle

What do you first need a raincloud for?

----------


## Laurentio III

> What do you first need a raincloud for?


To cast thunderclap! And who do you see fulfitting this requirement in a amusing way?

----------


## Crimsonmantle

You are of course correct, but my first and so far only two guesses for the answer to yr question were not.

----------


## Laurentio III

> To cast thunderclap! And who do you see fulfitting this requirement in a amusing way?


HINT: is the first (but not the last) time someone tries to smite Roy.

----------


## Metastachydium

He's just not a religious sort, okay?

----------


## Laurentio III

> He's just not a religious sort, okay?


Exactly, and exactly!

----------


## Ruck

Over 36 hours with no question; let's get the ball rolling again.

Find me two different uses of the phrase "mind whammy."

----------


## Metastachydium

> Over 36 hours with no question; let's get the ball rolling again.
> 
> Find me two different uses of the phrase "mind whammy."


For starters, it's the kind of thing one wants protective measures against.

----------


## Ruck

> For starters, it's the kind of thing one wants protective measures against.


Indeed. Second one might be a little trickier.

----------


## Laurentio III

> Indeed. Second one might be a little trickier.


I assumed it was vampire related, and was right! Looked from the Mootthingathing and following. Here, first panel.
Let's not waste time and beat the clock: find me two consecutive beat panels! *

* A silent panel in sequential art. Usually the next-to-last panel in a serialized comic strip, since it approximates the comedic pause before a punchline. (TvTropes)

----------


## ZhonLord

> Let's not waste time and beat the clock: find me two consecutive beat panels! *
> 
> * A silent panel in sequential art. Usually the next-to-last panel in a serialized comic strip, since it approximates the comedic pause before a punchline. (TvTropes)


Tricky one. There's a lot of consecutive silent panel moments but they don't really qualify as beat panels, a lot of potential false answers there. 

Fortunately, Roy is excellent for beat panels in general and Thog is worthy of Roy doing it twice in a row.

When's a time where First Class is not desirable?

----------


## Coppercloud

> When's a time where First Class is not desirable?


When it is Prisoner first class. Who is accused to desire royalties?

----------


## Metastachydium

> When it is Prisoner first class. Who is accused to desire royalties?


It's a BIRDY!

*Question:* Who would Belkar rather _not_ see through under a particular set of circumstances?

----------


## ZhonLord

> It's a BIRDY!
> 
> *Question:* Who would Belkar rather _not_ see through under a particular set of circumstances?


Very diaphanous wings on a ditsy fairy.

What's the ultimate proof that someone will not change as a person?

----------


## ZhonLord

Hint: said proof is presented in the form of a calling-out.

----------


## Ruck

> Very diaphanous wings on a ditsy fairy.
> 
> What's the ultimate proof that someone will not change as a person?


I don't feel like trying to quote the whole thing, but is it everything Roy says to Eugene here?

----------


## Lord Torath

> What's the ultimate proof that someone will not change as a person?


That they won't change, even when offered several chances to stop running all Frankenstein through their streets?

----------


## ZhonLord

> That they won't change, even when offered several chances to stop running all Frankenstein through their streets?


....well crap, I forgot about her. Yeah, that qualifies, though my intended answer was Eugene being so stubbornly petty that even the cosmic forces of Good can't get him to change. But Krystal is an equally valid answer, so you're up for a question Torath!

----------


## Lord Torath

> ....well crap, I forgot about her. Yeah, that qualifies, though my intended answer was Eugene being so stubbornly petty that even the cosmic forces of Good can't get him to change. But Krystal is an equally valid answer, so you're up for a question Torath!


I think Ruck came up with your intended answer before I came up with the alternate: 


> I don't feel like trying to quote the whole thing, but is it everything Roy says to Eugene here?


I'll yield to Ruck for the next question.

----------


## ZhonLord

Rule of thumb: don't check these forums right after waking up, you'll miss things like posts between yours and the most recent. 

Yes, ruck got it correct! Your question man, sorry about that.

----------


## Ruck

Well, I didn't have anything in mind, so I did a search as usual, and then I had to find a way to word it that wouldn't be too easy.

Who or what does the 934 represent?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Who or what does the 934 represent?


Slavedriver Union (UNEQUAL PAY for UNEQUAL WORK)?

----------


## Ruck

> Slavedriver Union (UNEQUAL PAY for UNEQUAL WORK)?


Yeah, that's it. I thought "Local 934" would have made it too obvious.

----------


## Lord Torath

Here's an easy one.  Who's got a metal name?

----------


## Coppercloud

> Here's an easy one.  Who's got a metal name?


The Dark One, according to Thor at least. Who gave who the silent treatment?

----------


## Laurentio III

> The Dark One, according to Thor at least. Who gave who the silent treatment?


I'd say Blackwing, but actually he just refused to communicate in Common.

----------


## littlebum2002

Ugh I know who this is too I just don't remember what comic

----------


## Laurentio III

I can think of he Dark One and Redcloak, Blackwing and Vaarsuvius, but I think The Dark One toward Loki is more important.
Still, I fell it's the wrong answer.

----------


## Coppercloud

> I can think of he Dark One and Redcloak, Blackwing and Vaarsuvius, but I think The Dark One toward Loki is more important.
> Still, I fell it's the wrong answer.


I'll accept this answer if you want to ask your own follow-up question, but the strip I had in mind contains the phrase "the silent treatment".

----------


## Laurentio III

> I'll accept this answer if you want to ask your own follow-up question, but the strip I had in mind contains the phrase "the silent treatment".


Thanks, but I prefer a clean finding. I checked all pages I thought valid, and failed.

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> I'll accept this answer if you want to ask your own follow-up question, but the strip I had in mind contains the phrase "the silent treatment".


Durkon to himself, except he didn't. Phrase is there, though.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Durkon to himself, except he didn't. Phrase is there, though.


This is the one! But I have to disagree, Durkon* remained silent during the previous strip and this strip's first panels despite Durkon**'s repeated orders to explain himself.
*Original Recipe
**The Corpse Formerly Known as Durkon, except this is just his spirit now

Your question Crimsonmantle!

----------


## Crimsonmantle

What should Elan have done in Cliffport?

----------


## Coppercloud

> What should Elan have done in Cliffport?


He should have gotten a prison tattoo so he could be a good bodyguard.
Who just needs to be hugged (apart from Redcloak, obviously)?

----------


## JNinja

> [Who just needs to be hugged (apart from Redcloak, obviously)?


Sabine.

Who knows they're perfect?

----------


## Coppercloud

> Who knows they're perfect?


Tsukiko. Who needs to take the Endurance feat or a similar one?

----------


## Mike Havran

> Tsukiko. Who needs to take the Endurance feat or a similar one?


Elan. 

Find a small solitary purple flower.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find a small solitary purple flower.


A FLOWER question! I love FLOWER questions!

*Edit:* Find me three little shrubs between two trees in a decidedly urban environment!

----------


## Coppercloud

> A FLOWER question! I love FLOWER questions!


As soon as I read Mike's question, I knew you would be summoned immediately  :Small Tongue: 
Though I'm surprised the sight of a cut flower puts you in such a good mood, to be frank.




> *Edit:* Find me three little shrubs between two trees in a decidedly urban environment!


In front of the Big Folks Inn, _human-sized rooms at normal-sized prices_ in Tinkertown, with all their leaves despite the cold weather.
Find me three different plush dragons.

----------


## Metastachydium

> As soon as I read Mike's question, I knew you would be summoned immediately 
> Though I'm surprised the sight of a cut flower puts you in such a good mood, to be frank.


Hey, that little flower's obviously _planted_ there! Don't you _dare_ assume otherwise!




> In front of the Big Folks Inn, _human-sized rooms at normal-sized prices_ in Tinkertown, with all their leaves despite the cold weather.


Volcanism? Tinkertown has an unusual microclimate.




> Find me three different plush dragons.


Okay, for now I'll lead with the two obvious ones.

----------


## b_jonas

Spoiler for the third dragon.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Spoiler for the third dragon.


The two strips quoted by Meta are there, but none of the others qualifies. Though I do appreciate the way you play the Trivia game on trivia threads.

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> The two strips quoted by Meta are there, but none of the others qualifies. Though I do appreciate the way you play the Trivia game on trivia threads.


The third dragon lives on the Mountain. It's black, so you have to wonder how it got into the lawful good afterlife, but I guess even black plush dragons can become lawful good.
https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0600.html

----------


## Metastachydium

Well, damn. I specifically checked the Eric strip I deemed most likely, but all I found was a lion. Good job!

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> Well, damn. I specifically checked the Eric strip I deemed most likely, but all I found was a lion. Good job!


Eh, I wouldn't have found Roy's. Now to think of a question...

Show me retaliation in kind for the name of a 21st century bluegrass band.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Show me retaliation in kind for the name of a 21st century bluegrass band.


But Trampled by Turtles were never actually trampled by turtles! (Probably. (And you are a wicked, _wicked_ man.))

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> But Trampled by Turtles were never actually trampled by turtles! (Probably. (And you are a wicked, _wicked_ man.))


He got away on his own!

----------


## Metastachydium

> He got away on his own!


Still!

Anyhow, where do we find a statement from V that clearly proves they are not exactly well-versed in ornithology?

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> Still!
> 
> Anyhow, where do we find a statement from V that clearly proves they are not exactly well-versed in ornithology?


I don't suppose classing Durkon and the idiot bard among the albatrosses counts?

----------


## Metastachydium

I'm afraid it doesn't really cut it, no.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Still!
> 
> Anyhow, where do we find a statement from V that clearly proves they are not exactly well-versed in ornithology?


I'm gonna go with not understanding how prone birds are to crashing into windows or their equivalents.

----------


## Bilbo Baggins

Perhaps the possibility of avians becoming airsick would fit, too.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I'm gonna go with not understanding how prone birds are to crashing into windows or their equivalents.





> Perhaps the possibility of avians becoming airsick would fit, too.


Zhon's works, technically, but I had Mr. Baggins's in mind (V shows a poor understanding of avian locomotion (some birdies are flightless and some fliers aren't birdies!) and of the avian vestibular system (assuming that it differs significantly from its mammalian counterpart which is not the case)). Well done, gentlemen!

----------


## ZhonLord

> Zhon's works, technically, but I had Mr. Baggins's in mind (V shows a poor understanding of avian locomotion (some birdies are flightless and some fliers aren't birdies!) and of the avian vestibular system (assuming that it differs significantly from its mammalian counterpart which is not the case)). Well done, gentlemen!


It's Bilbo's question then, as the one who got the exact answer.

----------


## Bilbo Baggins

Alright, how about this one:

Find two different instances of Belkar wearing a chef's hat.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Alright, how about this one:
> 
> Find two different instances of Belkar wearing a chef's hat.


Okay, I actually know this one offhand, so I'll  swoop in and swipe it like the vulture. 

What was the final fate of Grandma Bitterleaf?

----------


## Metastachydium

> What was the final fate of Grandma Bitterleaf?


I mean, even now that we know about the whole inciting betrayal thing, it's kind of sad.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Find two different instances of Belkar wearing a chef's hat.





> Okay, I actually know this one offhand, so I'll  swoop in and swipe it like the vulture.


There is also his confusion about vampires' vulnerabilities.




> What was the final fate of Grandma Bitterleaf?


Dropped off at a nursing home, while staring lovingly at her family members. She wasn't a novice when it came to betraying people either, if Belkar is to be trusted. 

Find me Durkon's vampire spirit with red eyes, dear forum members.




> I mean, even now that we know about the whole inciting betrayal thing, it's kind of sad.


Ninja'd by the flower, so Meta gets to ask the next question unless they leave it as an OQ, which I'll then take retroactively. Why did I curse myself with this stupid rule, just to imitate Xykon?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ninja's by the flower, so Meta gets to ask the next question unless they leave it as an OQ, which I'll then take retroactively. Why did I curse myself with this stupid rule, just to imitate Xykon?


All yours!




> Find me Durkon's vampire spirit with red eyes, dear forum members.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find me Durkon's vampire spirit with red eyes, dear forum members.


When you say "vampire spirit", I assume you mean the one inside his head, and not his physical body?

----------


## Fyraltari

Red means hurt.

Find me a rulebook of a real-life game that is *not* D&D.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me a rulebook of a real-life game that is *not* D&D.


Is it _Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Your Dead Body Being Used as a Bone Golem*_? I bet it is.


_*But Were Afraid to Ask_

♣
Find me proof that the Greenhilt sword might have German ancestry!

----------


## Ruck

> Is it _Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Your Dead Body Being Used as a Bone Golem*_? I bet it is.
> 
> 
> _*But Were Afraid to Ask_
> 
> ♣
> Find me proof that the Greenhilt sword might have German ancestry!


I don't think that's the right strip. I think you're looking for this one?

And, for the record, that title is a play on a Woody Allen film.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I don't think that's the right strip. I think you're looking for this one?
> 
> And, for the record, that title is a play on a Woody Allen film.



Yes, yes I was. Instead, I accidentally answered my own question. Awkward.

----------


## Ron Miel

> I don't think that's the right strip. I think you're looking for this one?
> 
> And, for the record, that title is a play on a Woody Allen film.


Actually, based on a book. The Allen film took it's title, from the book. 

I don't think it answers the question, though.  It isn't  a rulebook for a game.

----------


## Peelee

> I don't think that's a rulebook for a game.


It's a joke. The actual game book is Promethean: The Created, in that same panel.

----------


## Ron Miel

Ah, I didn't know it was a game. I just saw it as a reference to _Frankenstein, or The Modern Prometheus_.

----------


## Fyraltari

> Ah, I didn't know it was a game. I just saw it as a reference to _Frankenstein, or The Modern Prometheus_.


I mean, that's not wrong. It's just that the entire game is the reference.

----------


## WookieBush

So was that the answer? Whats the next question?

----------


## Peelee

> So was that the answer? Whats the next question?


That answer fits regardless of whether it was the intended answer (though it likely was the intended answer anyway), and the proposed question was revoked. So it looks like OQ currently.

----------


## WookieBush

> That answer fits regardless of whether it was the intended answer (though it likely was the intended answer anyway), and the proposed question was revoked. So it looks like OQ currently.


Can I post a question?

----------


## Fyraltari

> Yes, yes I was. Instead, I accidentally answered my own question. Awkward.


I don't get it.



> Can I post a question?


Yes, OQ means "Open Question". If someone answers a question and doesn't have another one, anyone can ask a question.

----------


## Peelee

> I don't get it.


A play on the name Reddragonsville is my guess, but that's a stretch so I wouldn't be surprised to be wrong.




> Can I post a question?


Go for it, my single-E-Wookiee friend!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## WookieBush

Ok. Im new at this so my apologies if my question sucks it has been done. Which panel has a red dragon and a halfling who isnt Belkar?

----------


## Metastachydium

> I don't get it.


I accidentally linked no. 497 in which the sword, as wielded by Horace, makes a "_sch_lash" sound. (I know. (I regret nothing.))




> Ok. Im new at this so my apologies if my question sucks it has been done. Which panel has a red dragon and a halfling who isnt Belkar?


No worries, I don't recognize it as a commonly recurring one. (And I think you might be looking for panel no. 2 here? Looks red(dish) to me.)




> Go for it, my single-E-Wookiee friend!


(Oh, and you might want to be _very_ careful around the dragon. You see, it's _wookiee_, with two _e_s. He's obsessed with this.)

----------


## WookieBush

> No worries, I don't recognize it as a commonly recurring one. (And I think you might be looking for? Looks red(dish) to me.)


Thats the one. Quicker than I thought it would be.




> Go for it, my single-E-Wookiee friend!





> (Oh, and you might want to be _very_ careful around the dragon. You see, it's _wookiee_, with two _e_s. He's obsessed with this.)[/COLOR]


I know I know... I made this username a long time ago before I knew how to spell wookiee. I would change it if I could/knew how.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Thats the one. Quicker than I thought it would be.


Oh, I'm much quicker than I look!




> I know I know... I made this username a long time ago before I knew how to spell wookiee. I would change it if I could/knew how.


There's a thread for that, actually.

♣
Anyhow, an easy one: find some definitive proof that a Draketooth other than Girard is a HORRIBLE MURDERER (or actively enables and finances HORRIBLE MURDERERs; one of those two)!

----------


## Fyraltari

> I accidentally linked no. 497 in which the sword, as wielded by Horace, makes a "_sch_lash" sound. (I know. (I regret nothing.))[/COLOR]


Oh, you _are_ devious.



> Anyhow, an easy one: find some definitive proof that a Draketooth other than Girard is a HORRIBLE MURDERER (or actively enables and finances HORRIBLE MURDERERs; one of those two)!


I only have evidence of being an accessory to murder, as he may very well have bought it.

Find me someone with no magical power making fun of the intelligence of Sorcerers.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Is it _Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Your Dead Body Being Used as a Bone Golem*_? I bet it is.
> 
> 
> _*But Were Afraid to Ask_


That is a real game? Damn, seems wild.

----------


## Fyraltari

> That is a real game? Damn, seems wild.


It is not. Meta was joking. _Promethean_ is the correct answer.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Oh, you _are_ devious.


My first idea was using the same strip as the answer for "find me a _bzzzkill_", you know.




> I only have evidence of being an accessory to murder, as he may very well have bought it.


That's what I intended to hint at with the bit about "enabling and financing", yes.




> Find me someone with no magical power making fun of the intelligence of Sorcerers.


What I find more interesting is that the dummy's robe bears an uncanny resemblance to that worn by, khm, a certain illusionist.

Question's Open for now (I remembered to note that! Go me!)

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> It is not. Meta was joking. _Promethean_ is the correct answer.


Yeah, I'm stupid. But at least, I don't think I'd stay there while someone is trying to stab me.

Edit: crap, swordsage'd

Edit 2: Anyway, since I have no idea, find me a strip unrelated to archery with the same sound effect repeated seven times.

Edit 3: And I mean exactly seven. Ghost-martyrs are cool, but they always overdo it with their eight slash! and their eight POOF!

----------


## Peelee

> (Oh, and you might want to be _very_ careful around the dragon. You see, it's _wookiee_, with two _e_s. He's obsessed with this.)


A.) screen names are harder to change than posts, so I don't harp on those as much.
2.) look, you read close to 200 Star Wars books and wookie just looks weirdly short!

----------


## ZhonLord

> Edit 2: Anyway, since I have no idea, find me a strip unrelated to archery with the same sound effect repeated seven times.
> 
> Edit 3: And I mean exactly seven. Ghost-martyrs are cool, but they always overdo it with their eight slash! and their eight POOF!


That would be exactly 7 consecutive *Slashes* from an unusually silent Miko Miyazaki. there are eight total in the panels in question, but the first one is separated by a *clang*.

Why aren't there any wallabies in this comic?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Why aren't there any wallabies in this comic?


A wizard did it! (Except, perhaps, not really, but let's not split hairs, right?)

----------


## ZhonLord

> A wizard did it! (Except, perhaps, not really, but let's not split hairs, right?)


Dang. I gotta stop going for single bubbles of smartassery, you guys find them way too quickly. 

Your question meta!

----------


## Metastachydium

I've got nothing right now. Free for all.

----------


## Laurentio III

Find someone stepping on a cleric without harming them.

----------


## Ruck

> Find someone stepping on a cleric without harming them.


On, in, either way you can't harm someone who's already been turned into a scorch mark.

OQ until/unless I think of something.

----------


## ZhonLord

Find me an instance of Thor favoring someone who DEFINITELY doesn't worship him.

----------


## WookieBush

> Find me an instance of Thor favoring someone who DEFINITELY doesn't worship him.


These are stretches so they might not be right, (I cant insert links yet)
but mayhaps the first fight with Miko, where Durkon thinks Thor's storm is a sign to him, but it's actually not and so the storm benefits Miko?

Or #954 where Durkula ends the storm and explains that Thor is contractually obligated to comply with his request?

----------


## ZhonLord

> These are stretches so they might not be right, (I cant insert links yet)
> but mayhaps the first fight with Miko, where Durkon thinks Thor's storm is a sign to him, but it's actually not and so the storm benefits Miko?
> 
> Or #954 where Durkula ends the storm and explains that Thor is contractually obligated to comply with his request?


The second one is definitely wrong.  The first one could potentially be interpreted as correct, but we clearly see evidence in the same page that Thor is just messing around while wearing a blindfold so it's still incorrect.

----------


## WookieBush

> Find me an instance of Thor favoring someone who DEFINITELY doesn't worship him.


Im thinking outside the box with this one. If you add some wiggly eyebrows, Thor gives his favor to the fertility goddess in 501  :Small Wink:

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Find me an instance of Thor favoring someone who DEFINITELY doesn't worship him.


Does a certain clown count?

Also, I'm not sure Beni-Kujaku's question was answered correctly - it said the same sound effect exactly seven times in one *strip*, and "slash" appears way more than that in that strip.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Im thinking outside the box with this one. If you add some wiggly eyebrows, Thor gives his favor to the fertility goddess in 501





> Does a certain clown count?


Hmm.... Both of those qualify, though neither was the one I was looking for. My original intent was Thor favoring Haley with a blessing of hair growth that he never granted to his own cleric, as pointed out by the cleric in question. So you two get to decide who asks the next question.






> Also, I'm not sure Beni-Kujaku's question was answered correctly - it said the same sound effect exactly seven times in one *strip*, and "slash" appears way more than that in that strip.


Check the Edit notes on his request. He specifically asks for exactly 7 of the same sound effect in a row, that are neither archer attacks nor ghost paladins. Miko's 7 consecutive slashes after the *clang* absolutely fits as the answer.

----------


## Fyraltari

> Check the Edit notes on his request. He specifically asks for exactly 7 of the same sound effect in a row, that are neither archer attacks nor ghost paladins. Miko's 7 consecutive slashes after the *clang* absolutely fits as the answer.


No, that's not true:




> Edit 2: Anyway, since I have no idea, find me a strip unrelated to archery with the same sound effect repeated seven times.
> 
> Edit 3: And I mean exactly seven. Ghost-martyrs are cool, but they always overdo it with their eight slash! and their eight POOF!


Nothing about "consecutive" or "in a row", just exactly seven in the same strip. the strip you listed has "slash!" twelve times (eleven if you count "SLASH!" as a different sound effect). And even counting only the third page, it has "slash!" eight times.

----------


## ZhonLord

> No, that's not true:
> 
> Nothing about "consecutive" or "in a row", just exactly seven in the same strip. the strip you listed has "slash!" twelve times (eleven if you count "SLASH!" as a different sound effect). And even counting only the third page, it has "slash!" eight times.


"Repeated 7 times" reads as in a row or consecutive to me
 But if you can find a different strip that also meets the criteria, then by all means go for it. I couldn't find anything else that fits the bill.

----------


## WookieBush

> Hmm.... Both of those qualify, though neither was the one I was looking for.


Since I have your blessing, Ill just continue the game while we wait for an answer on the 7 sound effects answer.

Who steals a kill from the green robed wizard and friend?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Since I have your blessing, Ill just continue the game while we wait for an answer on the 7 sound effects answer.
> 
> Who steals a kill from the green robed wizard and friend?


A black-robed wizard and friends.

♣
We have established that the Greenhilt sword may secretly be German; who _else_ is in the possession of a sword with a similar presumable ancestry?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> That would be exactly 7 consecutive *Slashes* from an unusually silent Miko Miyazaki. there are eight total in the panels in question, but the first one is separated by a *clang*.
> 
> Why aren't there any wallabies in this comic?


I mean, I didn't say consecutive, so that would be 12 slashes in the whole strip. The "repeated" was "repeated during the strip". 

For Thor, I thought about the big monster in strip 7, favoured by being spared in the middle of the fight, but obviously not. 




> Who steals a kill from the green robed wizard and friend?


Zz'dtri calls his lobster demon and Durkula's horned devil "friends" in 883. The stolen kills might be Durkula killing Zz'dtri (since Planar Bound creatures generally want to kill their captor), or Belkar killing the Silicium Elemental while the horned devil was clearly trying to.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Zz'dtri calls his lobster demon and Durkula's horned devil "friends" in 883. The stolen kills might be Durkula killing Zz'dtri (since Planar Bound creatures generally want to kill their captor), or Belkar killing the Silicium Elemental while the horned devil was clearly trying to.


Too slow! (Check the post before yours.)

----------


## Lord Torath

> Hmm.... Both of those qualify, though neither was the one I was looking for. My original intent was Thor favoring Haley with a blessing of hair growth that he never granted to his own cleric, as pointed out by the cleric in question. So you two get to decide who asks the next question.


Just to be Stupidly Pedantic, Haley is totally a worshiper of Thor. 

That said, here's the current question:


> We have established that the Greenhilt sword may secretly be German; who _else_ is in the possession of a sword with a similar presumable ancestry?

----------


## WookieBush

> We have established that the Greenhilt sword may secretly be German; who _else_ is in the possession of a sword with a similar presumable ancestry?


Technically Roys grandfather as explained in #498 (curse my newness and my inability to post links.)

Edit: I had another guess but I cant find it for the life of me, Ill keep looking

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

I have checked after the previous question, so I won't answer, but apparently, three blades in the comic make the "schlash" sound, one of them exclusively.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Just to be Stupidly Pedantic, Haley is totally a worshiper of Thor.


She's faking her worship as a cover, which is what my "definitely not a worshipper" was supposed to allude to as a hint lol.




> I mean, I didn't say consecutive, so that would be 12 slashes in the whole strip. The "repeated" was "repeated during the strip".


I see. My apologies to everyone for the misunderstanding.

And looking again, I did find another page that matches the criteria.  exactly 7 poofs from summoned critters vanishing after triggering Marks of Death, with no additional poofs in the strip.

Onward with Meta's question!

----------


## Metastachydium

> Onward with Meta's question!


Alternatively, scratch Meta's question (I realized that it might not, in fact, be valid and legal.)

----------


## WookieBush

> Alternatively, scratch Meta's question (I realized that it might not, in fact, be valid and legal.)


Maybe something different? You did guess correctly last after all.

----------


## Peelee

> Technically Roys grandfather as explained in #498 (curse my newness and my inability to post links.)
> 
> Edit: I had another guess but I cant find it for the life of me, Ill keep looking


The good news is now you can!



> She's faking her worship as a cover, which is what my "definitely not a worshipper" was supposed to allude to as a hint lol.


Imean, in that sense, Thor didn't favor her at all either. He smiled upon her exactly as much as she worshipped him.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Alternatively, scratch Meta's question (I realized that it might not, in fact, be valid and legal.)


Looks like an OQ then, who wants to take it if meta doesn't have an alternative?

----------


## Caerulea

When does lack of blacksmithing equipment indicate inadequate readiness?

----------


## Coppercloud

> When does lack of blacksmithing equipment indicate inadequate readiness?


Is it when holding a recently-reforged sword?

----------


## Metastachydium

> When does lack of blacksmithing equipment indicate inadequate readiness?





> Is it when holding a recently-reforged sword?


I'm pretty sure it's something to do with Acme and the Five Stooges.

----------


## WookieBush

> I'm pretty sure it's something to do with Acme and the Five Stooges.


Looks like a right answer to me. Next question!

----------


## H_H_F_F

Show me four people fighting for their lives, with allies in their immediate vicinity completely ignoring their plight.

----------


## WookieBush

> Show me four people fighting for their lives, with allies in their immediate vicinity completely ignoring their plight.


Im going to guess https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0448.htmlthe three paladins in the 6th panel and bandana in the third panel of the second strip are the only 4 doing any fighting.

----------


## H_H_F_F

I guess that qualifies?

I'm not sure that a group of 3 and then another person later counts as four people fighting in this context. I'm also unsure if Bandana going on a suicide mission really counts as fighting "for his life", but that part is more of a saying anyway...

Not my intended answer, but it seems like I was ambiguous enough (didn't say "a group of four") for it to count. Well done.

----------


## WookieBush

> I guess that qualifies?
> 
> I'm not sure that a group of 3 and then another person later counts as four people fighting in this context. I'm also unsure if Bandana going on a suicide mission really counts as fighting "for his life", but that part is more of a saying anyway...
> 
> Not my intended answer, but it seems like I was ambiguous enough (didn't say "a group of four") for it to count. Well done.


Out of curiosity what was your intention? Unless you want to rephrase it for later use.

When did Elan, in a shocking display of eviltude, defeat an opponent in combat, chop off a part of said opponents body, and give that part away as a gift?

----------


## Peelee

> Out of curiosity what was your intention? Unless you want to rephrase it for later use.
> 
> When did Elan, in a shocking display of eviltude, defeat an opponent in combat, chop off a part of said opponents body, and give that part away as a gift?


The opponent put up a good fight. OQ

----------


## WookieBush

> The opponent put up a good fight. OQ


Im upset by how quickly you answered that one.

----------


## Metastachydium

Don't be. It comes up from time to time (and often enough sepcifically to annoy me).

*Oh, and a question:* Where can we find three Lawful Evil orcs?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Don't be. It comes up from time to time (and often enough sepcifically to annoy me).
> 
> *Oh, and a question:* Where can we find three Lawful Evil orcs?


In the same panel or throughout the comic? Bozzo is definitely one.

----------


## Fyraltari

> In the same panel or throughout the comic? Bozzo is definitely one.


Isn't Bozzok a half-orc?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Isn't Bozzok a half-orc?


Half-orcs qualify (it's hard to tell them and full orcs apart, after all), but yes, it's supposed to be "in the same place at the same time". Also, I think Boz was canonically NE (*EDIT:* found it; he was NE indeed).

----------


## WookieBush

> *Oh, and a question:* Where can we find three Lawful Evil orcs?



Lees inbox

Find me a place with blue and purple feathers

Hint: they are Eagles feathers

----------


## Peelee

> Im upset by how quickly you answered that one.


Its not my fastest, if that makes you feel any better.  :Small Wink:

----------


## WookieBush

Oh man, are people stumped by my question or is it just not very active? Does this mean I have to post the answer?

----------


## Coppercloud

> Oh man, are people stumped by my question or is it just not very active? Does this mean I have to post the answer?


You need to provide the answer at most 48 hours after the question, so there are 7 hours left in this case, but you can of course reveal it early.

----------


## Ruck

I think it's also easy for people to miss the hint if it's edited in rather than in a new post, since the thread won't show any new posts.

That said, I looked for my first idea after reading the hint and that wasn't it, so I have no idea.

----------


## Peelee

> I think it's also easy for people to miss the hint if it's edited in rather than in a new post, since the thread won't show any new posts.


Yes, but in the absence of intervening posts, it is better than doubleposting.

----------


## WookieBush

Wel at the risk of having posed a bad question, Ill post the answer so as to not hold up the game anymore.

I was looking for  https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0614.html the arrows with different colored feathers on them, two of which are blue and purple. The hint was a reference to eagle-eyed Pete.

----------


## ZhonLord

I think it wasn't bad at all, just a tough one. Good pick, it's hard to stump this group. 

Taking the OQ though, find me a piece of non-steampunk modern technology.

Quick edit: and I do mean technology, not magic relics that replicate tech such as the scrying Teevos.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Wel at the risk of having posed a bad question, Ill post the answer so as to not hold up the game anymore.
> 
> I was looking for  https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0614.html the arrows with different colored feathers on them, two of which are blue and purple. The hint was a reference to eagle-eyed Pete.


Yeah, his Lordship is right. I did have to zoom in to find the purple, but that only made the question challenging! Also, that hint was, like, _good_, with the capitalization and all.




> Taking the OQ though, find me a piece of non-steampunk modern technology.
> 
> Quick edit: and I do mean technology, not magic relics that replicate tech such as the scrying Teevos.


I mean, sometimes it's hard to tell. Are firearms or coffee makers technology or magical substitutes resembling technology? Either way, though, crown caps and public toilets with taps and urinals should qualify.

----------


## ZhonLord

> I mean, sometimes it's hard to tell. Are firearms or coffee makers technology or magical substitutes resembling technology? Either way, though, crown caps and public toilets with taps and urinals should qualify.


Coffee maker was my specific focus, but you hit multiple possible other answers as well. Kudos for being comprehensive, your question Meta!

----------


## Fyraltari

> Originally Posted by Ruck
> 
> 
> I think it's also easy for people to miss the hint if it's edited in rather than in a new post, since the thread won't show any new posts.
> 
> 
> Yes, it in the absence of intervening posts, it is better than doubleposting.


I'm sorry I can't quite parse that. If there has been no post in the 24 hours before the hint, is it considered spam to post the hint separately?

----------


## Peelee

> I'm sorry I can't quite parse that. If there has been no post in the 24 hours before the hint, is it considered spam to post the hint separately?


Not spam. Double Posting. Spam posts are typically removed (even minor spam). Double posts typically are not. Posting twice without an intervening post is double posting, even in this thread.

----------


## Ruck

> Yes, it in the absence of intervening posts, it is better than doubleposting.


In this case, there was an intervening post.

(I've also lobbied for an exception to the rule specifically and only for this thread and for that reason, but that's another topic.)

----------


## Peelee

> In this case, there was an intervening post.


Oh shoot, I see where the issue was. Stupid typo on my part on the original red text post - that first "it" was supposed to be "but". It's fixed now

I wasn't trying to pass off judgment in this particular time, but was just stating something in general for the thread.

----------


## H_H_F_F

Taking the OQ to repharase my question:

*Find me a panel showing a group of 4 people fighting together for their lives, while their allies willingly stand by, completely ignoring their plight.* 

That ought to do it!

----------


## WookieBush

> Taking the OQ to repharase my question:
> 
> *Find me a panel showing a group of 4 people fighting together for their lives, while their allies willingly stand by, completely ignoring their plight.* 
> 
> That ought to do it!


panel 4 in their defense they had higher priorities.

What is the value of a used spear?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> panel 4 in their defense they had higher priorities.
> 
> What is the value of a used spear?


2gp. Just let me find the comic.

----------


## Ruck

> 2gp. Just let me find the comic.


It's this one (compare panels 9 and 12). You can take the question if you have one ready.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> It's this one (compare panels 9 and 12). You can take the question if you have one ready.


Ah yes thank you it was just a bit longer on mobile. Find me an elf asking a question to a blind person

----------


## Metastachydium

> panel 4 in their defense they had higher priorities.


Damn. You beat me to it! _[Wailing lamentations.]_ Where am I going to use that Otyugh _Hall_ pun now?




> AhÂ yesÂ thank youÂ it was just a bit longer on mobile. Find me an elf asking a question to a blind person


It's VELDRINA! (Because of course.)

----------


## Coppercloud

Taking the implied OQ, find me two allusions to imaginary fairy wands.

----------


## b_jonas

#530 12, Belkar talks about Celia's imaginary fairy wand.
Need one more.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Taking the implied OQ, find me two allusions to imaginary fairy wands.





> #530 12, Belkar talks about Celia's imaginary fairy wand.
> Need one more.


Time for an hint: like Belkar, the other speaker definitely belongs to the lower part of the alignment chart.

----------


## littlebum2002

Qarr

What is for suckers?

----------


## Coppercloud

> What is for suckers?


Sacrifice, according to Xykon's graffiti at least. Find me three comics where someone waves goodbye.

Hint: each time, it is one or more people who are not in the Order who are waving goodbye to one or more members of the Order. Movement lines are not necessary, as long as the position and intention are clear.

Edit: huh. Is there an issue with my question, or is everyone distracted by a worldwide event that I somehow don't know about?

Well, it has been 48 hours, so here are my intended answers. They are spoilered in case you still want to look for them for one reason or another. This leaves us with an OQ, obviously.

*Spoiler: May contain nuts, open at your own risks*
Show

First one (now with extra movement lines), second one, third one.

----------


## ZhonLord

I'll swipe the OQ then. And to my knowledge nothing was happening, in my case I just had a busy weekend. 

Find me a reference to the Gauntlet video games!

----------


## Ruck

> I'll swipe the OQ then. And to my knowledge nothing was happening, in my case I just had a busy weekend. 
> 
> Find me a reference to the Gauntlet video games!


I think this one has been done before, but no matter; as an old veteran, I know what "blue warrior needs food, badly!" means.

OQ (I've been looking for something but haven't found anything suitable yet).

----------


## Ron Miel

Find a reference to _Futurama_.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Find a reference to _Futurama_.


The lower plans are even harsher than Zoidberg. He just talked trash about your music; they're talking trash about your entire self.

OQ

----------


## ZhonLord

Find me a genuine compliment to one person, the wording of which inherently spites another.

----------


## Peelee

> The lower plans are even harsher than Zoidberg. He just talked trash about your music; they're talking trash about your entire self.
> 
> OQ


I love that joke and I'm sad the setup always gets omitted.

*Zoidberg:*The music was in your heart, not your hands!
[Fry begins playing off-key]
*Zoidberg:* Your music is bad and you should feel bad!

----------


## Ron Miel

That's not the one I had in mind (and actually ~I didn't even recognise it as a reference).

Since it's OQ, I'll just ask again. Find a different _Futurama_ reference.

----------


## ZhonLord

> That's not the one I had in mind (and actually ~I didn't even recognise it as a reference).
> 
> Since it's OQ, I'll just ask again. Find a different _Futurama_ reference.


I posted a question actually, but there's rules for having two active so we're fine. 




> Find me a genuine compliment to one person, the wording of which inherently spites another.

----------


## littlebum2002

> That's not the one I had in mind (and actually ~I didn't even recognise it as a reference).
> 
> Since it's OQ, I'll just ask again. Find a different _Futurama_ reference.


Kicking someone's shiny metal ass is much better than biting it.

Since this was the second open question I don't think i get to ask one.



EDIT: This isn't the answer to the first question, but it's funny so I am posting it anyway. 




> Find me a genuine compliment to one person, the wording of which inherently spites another.


Spiting Belkar by complimenting the tables of the world

----------


## Ruck

> Spiting Belkar by complimenting the tables of the world


I don't think tables are "one person."

----------


## ZhonLord

Nope, tables aren't a person. Though it is amusing.

----------


## H_H_F_F

> Since it's OQ, I'll just ask again. Find a different _Futurama_ reference.


Just FYI for the future, I don't think that's a legal way to resubmit the question. From the OP:




> There's a difference between rephrasingfinding a different, more precise way to word the question so it has a smaller number of possible answersand just simply rewriting to rule out the last answer. Don't do the latter. (If you are unsure, just ask.)

----------


## ZhonLord

> Find me a genuine compliment to one person, the wording of which inherently spites another.


24-hour hint: the genuine compliment is to a protag, and its wording spites an antag.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Find me a genuine compliment to one person, the wording of which inherently spites another.





> 24-hour hint: the genuine compliment is to a protag, and its wording spites an antag.


Is it about trope recognition? OQ if I'm right.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Is it about trope recognition? OQ if I'm right.


Nope, thats an analysis of the trope, and I'm not seeing a genuine compliment in there. Plus the condescension towards Nale is clear and direct.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me a genuine compliment to one person, the wording of which inherently spites another.





> 24-hour hint: the genuine compliment is to a protag, and its wording spites an antag.





> Is it about trope recognition? OQ if I'm right.


Unlikely. The compliment itself tells Nale nothing about Nale. How about this one? It _technically_ fits (insofar as "you guys are well-prepared and hard to kill" is certainly flattering).

----------


## ZhonLord

> Unlikely. The compliment itself tells Nale nothing about Nale. How about this one? It _technically_ fits (insofar as "you guys are well-prepared and hard to kill" is certainly flattering).


Nope, that's an insult first and foremost (clerics are the _worst_) which doubles as an unintended compliment.

----------


## Mike Havran

> 24-hour hint: the genuine compliment is to a protag, and its wording spites an antag.


I think this could qualify despite the complimented protag is absent.

----------


## ZhonLord

> I think this could qualify despite the complimented protag is absent.


Nah, good effort though. She's insulting Nale to his face and inherently complimenting Elan in the process. Opposite of what I'm asking for.

----------


## ZhonLord

Alright, since I'm not going to be available when the timer runs out, here's the answer a tad early. 

Belkar complimented Elan on his _support/assist_, which inherently spites Tarkie in the process because no member of HIS family should be anything other than the main event. 

OQ, come and get it!

----------


## JNinja

While were doing references, Elan is a bottlomless pit of self reference. Find him doing so NOT about his camel joke (making a silly joke that no one in his party takes seriously and then bringing it back up at least a book later)

----------


## Mike Havran

> Alright, since I'm not going to be available when the timer runs out, here's the answer a tad early. 
> 
> Belkar complimented Elan on his _support/assist_, which inherently spites Tarkie in the process because no member of HIS family should be anything other than the main event. 
> OQ, come and get it!


Huh. I think Tarquin is angry in that strip not because of Belkar complimenting Elan, but because Elan asks Roy for instructions. Or because Roy escaped from his coup-de-grace. Or because Tarquin lost his dinosaur. Or because they keep on defying him in general. Belkar's comment is, like, least of the reasons for his spite. 




> While were doing references, Elan is a bottlomless pit of self reference. Find him doing so NOT about his camel joke (making a silly joke that no one in his party takes seriously and then bringing it back up at least a book later)


Is it his attempt to I spy with my little eye?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Huh. I think Tarquin is angry in that strip not because of Belkar complimenting Elan, but because Elan asks Roy for instructions. Or because Roy escaped from his coup-de-grace. Or because Tarquin lost his dinosaur. Or because they keep on defying him in general. Belkar's comment is, like, least of the reasons for his spite.


Oh absolutely. Tarquin probably didn't even register Belkar saying that. But it doesn't change that the comment spites him by its very wording, regardless of what part of the situation was the actual source of his rage.

----------


## JNinja

> Huh. I think Tarquin is angry in that strip not because of Belkar complimenting Elan, but because Elan asks Roy for instructions. Or because Roy escaped from his coup-de-grace. Or because Tarquin lost his dinosaur. Or because they keep on defying him in general. Belkar's comment is, like, least of the reasons for his spite. 
> 
> Is it his attempt to I spy with my little eye?



No, good try. It is like the camel reference in that he makes an (obviously false) assertion about something, others are like yeah no, that is incorrect, and he repeats the assertion in a one-liner later in another scenario in another book.

----------


## Ruck

> No, good try. It is like the camel reference in that he makes an (obviously false) assertion about something, others are like yeah no, that is incorrect, and he repeats the assertion in a one-liner later in another scenario in another book.


Is it about the correlation between nudity and invisibility?

EDIT: Wait, this works even better as the second strip.

----------


## b_jonas

Doesn't Elan reference Roy being future psychic somewhere?

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> Doesn't Elan reference Roy being future psychic somewhere?


Is that a new trivia question? "Somewhere" is 
the Empire of Blood.

----------


## b_jonas

> Is that a new trivia question?


No, that's still about JNinja's question on Elan being an endless pool of reference of himself but with something other than camels.

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> No, that's still about JNinja's question on Elan being an endless pool of reference of himself but with something other than camels.


Roy's not really expressly 'ah, that's incorrect' about being a future psychic, though.

----------


## JNinja

Sorry for slow response - yes Ruck got my intended answer about invisibility (though I would also have counted the future psychic one)!

----------


## ZhonLord

Assuming an OQ after two days, what what proposed act is not going to get a 33% increase in its benefit like the speaker was hoping it would?

----------


## Lord Torath

> Is it about the correlation between nudity and invisibility?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, this works even better as the second strip.


Here's an even more recent reference: Page 2 Panel 5.  

We now return you to your regularly scheduled Trivia Quiz:



> Assuming an OQ after two days, what what proposed act is not going to get a 33% increase in its benefit like the speaker was hoping it would?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Assuming an OQ after two days, what what proposed act is not going to get a 33% increase in its benefit like the speaker was hoping it would?


24-hour hint: the proposed act does not occur regardless of the benefit status, and the one talking about its benefits is an antagonist.

----------


## Ron Miel

Would Cat's Grace not stacking count?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Would Cat's Grace not stacking count?


Nope, there's no objective value increase and all of the characters proposing various actions in this page are protags.

----------


## Peelee

Recruiting Larry Gardner?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Recruiting Larry Gardner?


Ooh, that's closer than I thought an incorrect answer could get. But nope, the linear guild quickly decided by the end of that same page that using Larry to increase their team size would not be beneficial to them at all. The benefit I'm looking for is definitely a benefit for the speaker, with no change of mind involved.

I'll say you're in the right ballpark for the antagonist in question though, that was a good one!

----------


## Peelee

> Ooh, that's closer than I thought an incorrect answer could get. But nope, the linear guild quickly decided by the end of that same page that using Larry to increase their team size would not be beneficial to them at all. The benefit I'm looking for is definitely a benefit for the speaker, with no change of mind involved.
> 
> I'll say you're in the right ballpark for the antagonist in question though, that was a good one!


Yeah, it fit the original question (and I'd planned to answer that earlier but time got away from me) but not the hint

----------


## ZhonLord

> Yeah, it fit the original question (and I'd planned to answer that earlier but time got away from me) but not the hint


....oh. that's a good point. Okay, that qualifies as a win then and it's your turn for a question now. I'll figure out a better way to rephrase the original and bring it back another time.

----------


## Peelee

> ....oh. that's a good point. Okay, your question then. I'll figure out a better way to rephrase the original and bring it back another time.


Eh, once the hint comes out I consider it clarification enough that my answer isn't any good any more. Besides, it'd just be na open question anyway.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Eh, once the hint comes out I consider it clarification enough that my answer isn't any good any more. Besides, it'd just be na open question anyway.


Ah, I see. Onward with mine then.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Recruiting Larry Gardner?





> Ooh, that's closer than I thought an incorrect answer could get. But nope, the linear guild quickly decided by the end of that same page that using Larry to increase their team size would not be beneficial to them at all. The benefit I'm looking for is definitely a benefit for the speaker, with no change of mind involved.


It wouldn't have been a 33% increase, on the other hand. The Linears recruited Leeky and Yokyok _before_ Pompey, so at that point, there was five of them in total.




> I'll say you're in the right ballpark for the antagonist in question though, that was a good one!


However, that gave me an idea. With Nale turning on Malack, he technically broke the alliance between the Vectors and his crew and Qarr, although present, was never really _their_ operative. This would mean that when Nale offered a job to Greg, the Linears were a team of three (since Thog went all Schrödinger's Orc), composed of Nale, Sabine and Z.

----------


## ZhonLord

> With Nale turning on Malack, he technically broke the alliance between the Vectors and his crew and Qarr, although present, was never really _their_ operative. This would mean that when Nale offered a job to Greg, the Linears were a team of three (since Thog went all Schrödinger's Orc), composed of Nale, Sabine and Z.


It's true that Quarr was very much working for the IFCC here, but Nale was not aware of such. And with his greedy nature, he'd definitely consider the imp to be part of the Linear Guild. So it would be a 25% increase from the perspective of the guy proposing the offer in this case. 

That said, this is definitely an "I'd have two nickels" moment for possible close answers I wish I'd phrased better against.


So let's add one more hint: the benefit is time related.

----------


## Peelee

> It wouldn't have been a 33% increase, on the other hand. The Linears recruited Leeky and Yokyok _before_ Pompey, so at that point, there was five of them in total.


I already knew that from even earlier, but didn't want to say anything lest I get sneakily get full credit. Plus I got to look all magnanimous when I declined the win. Thanks for _taking that away_.

You're going on my list.

----------


## ZhonLord

> I already knew that from even earlier, but didn't want to say anything lest I get sneakily get full credit. Plus I got to look all magnanimous when I declined the win. Thanks for _taking that away_.
> 
> You're going on my list.


Wow, a mod trying to sneak through an answer. I'm very disappointed in you.

----------


## Peelee

> Wow, a mod trying to sneak through an answer. I'm very disappointed in you.


It would have worked if it hadn't been for you meddling kids!

----------


## b_jonas

Another answer that doesn't work is the skill point increase that Elan is hoping to get in #1 last panel, which would be 50%, and although Elan canonically won't get the benefit that he thought he would, we mostly know this from a reference that isn't an online strip.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Another answer that doesn't work is the skill point increase that Elan is hoping to get in #1 last panel, which would be 50%, and although Elan canonically won't get the benefit that he thought he would, we mostly know this from a reference that isn't an online strip.


Also elan is a protag, not an antag. 

Alright, since it seems I've caused a lot of trouble with this particular one, I'll announce it a bit early. 

The proposed act by an antagonist is Sabine proposing to sacrifice Roy and eat his heart to achieve 9 months of happiness for herself and Nale, 33% more if he's a virgin.

The reason that extra benefit wouldn't happen even if they could successfully sacrifice him is because Roy is absolutely not a virgin at this point. on multiple counts.

OQ, who's got one?

----------


## littlebum2002

I was preparing myself for disappointed here, but I have to admit, it's exactly as you described it. Great job.

----------


## Peelee

I'll take the OQ. Find me a helmet with a yellow plume.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> The proposed act by an antagonist is Sabine proposing to sacrifice Roy and eat his heart to achieve 9 months of happiness for herself and Nale, 33% more if he's a virgin.
> 
> The reason that extra benefit wouldn't happen even if they could successfully sacrifice him is because Roy is absolutely not a virgin at this point. on multiple counts.
> 
> OQ, who's got one?


Nice one, you're pretty good at finding ways to turn your queries so that they are just ambiguous enough to be hard without being downright impossible.

If nobody has one, I'll demonstrate that I'm not even close to that good at querycrafting and ask to find two rows of non-pointy teeth (in the same mouth) that are spaced out from each other (so something like Belkar's or Elan's in 120 doesn't work since the two rows of teeth aren't open).

Edit: damn it, let's go for the helmet.

Edit 2: Wouldn't the Barbarian's headdress in 132 qualify as a helmet with a yellow feather? If yes, then please go back to the teeth. If not, I'll keep searching.

Edit 3: nevermind, I got confused by the fact that "plume" means feather in french, and not that kind of high ornament on a helmet.

Edit 4: Got it! That's Enriqué's helmet in the Lawful Good paradise! Probably. You know, if I didn't misunderstand the word even more than I thought.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Edit 4: Got it! That's Enriqué's helmet in the Lawful Good paradise! Probably. You know, if I didn't misunderstand the word even more than I thought.


There's another as well!




> If nobody has one, I'll demonstrate that I'm not even close to that good at querycrafting and ask to find two rows of non-pointy teeth (in the same mouth) that are spaced out from each other


*YES!*

*And question!* What's a flower-y thing that's happened to Roy twice?

----------


## littlebum2002

> Edit 2: Wouldn't the Barbarian's headdress in 132 qualify as a helmet with a yellow feather? If yes, then please go back to the teeth. If not, I'll keep searching.
> 
> Edit 3: nevermind, I got confused by the fact that "plume" means feather in french, and not that kind of high ornament on a helmet.
> 
> Edit 4: Got it! That's Enriqué's helmet in the Lawful Good paradise! Probably. You know, if I didn't misunderstand the word even more than I thought.


Nowhere does the rules say the questions have to be in english, so I would argue that both of these answers are correct.

----------


## Peelee

> Nowhere does the rules say the questions have to be in english, so I would argue that both of these answers are correct.


And I would rebut that A.) English is the de facto language of the Forum and as such what is being requested is clear in English, and using alternate languages to answer goes against both the spirit and the obviously intended letter, and
2.) that was a headdress and not a helmet anyway.

----------


## Metastachydium

> And I would rebut that A.) English is the de facto language of the Forum


In fact, according to the Rules (v. Infraction Types 2/1: Typing Incoherently/Foreign Languages), English is the _de jure_ language of the Forum as well. (Can we go back to my question now?)

----------


## Peelee

> In fact, according to the Rules (v. Infraction Types 2/1: Typing Incoherently/Foreign Languages), English is the _de jure_ language of the Forum as well. (Can we go back to my question now?)


De facto, de jure, de flowered, what's the difference?

----------


## littlebum2002

It might be the wreath of flowers on his head here but I can't find a second instance

----------


## Metastachydium

> It might be the wreath of flowers on his head here but I can't find a second instance


I think those are laurels. Maybe oak leaves.




> De facto, de jure, de flowered, what's the difference?


One is the answer I'm looking for and the other tow aren't?

----------


## Peelee

> One is the answer I'm looking for and the other two aren't?


Fair.



> I think those are laurels. Maybe oak leaves.


One of the things I really love in history is the Grass Crown. The highest honor bestowed, rarely given out except for the most deserving of actions, and it was but a simple ring of grass. Very elegant in its simplicity.

----------


## b_jonas

Hehe, the feather plume thing reminds me of the recurring questions about quills of specific colors.  And also of the questions about flowers of specific colors.

----------


## Metastachydium

> And also of the questions about flowers of specific colors.


I'm a FLOWER. I do those. Sue me!

----------


## ZhonLord

There was also a colored arrows question recently for eagle eyed Pete's trophy wall.

----------


## littlebum2002

> Fair.


OQ or are you going to ask one?

----------


## Peelee

I was leaving it up for OQ but since you prompted I'll toss out an easy one. Find me at least two people with flowers in their hair.

----------


## Fyraltari

> Fair.
> 
> One of the things I really love in history is the Grass Crown. The highest honor bestowed, rarely given out except for the most deserving of actions, and it was but a simple ring of grass. Very elegant in its simplicity.


Also accompanied by a reminder, not to get ideas.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I was leaving it up for OQ but since you prompted I'll toss out an easy one. Find me at least two people with flowers in their hair.


A flower, a flower and MANY flowers (with birdies (I like birdies))!

----------


## littlebum2002

> A flower, a flower and MANY flowers (with birdies (I like birdies))!


I'm taking this as an OQ:

Find me someone with a 5 o'clock shadow

----------


## b_jonas

> Find me someone with a 5 o'clock shadow


I wouldn't know what this means just from the strips.  But I recall that the Wrecan thread calls a certain character Mechane Crewman with five o'clock shadow.  He appears on the left in #1028 1st panel and dies in #1060 9th panel.  There are, I think, like four other characters with a similar beard, but you only asked for one.

Find me a Belkar with a disappointing excuse for a dog, then, much later, Belkar finally getting a dog that he's satisfied with.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Find me a Belkar with a disappointing excuse for a dog, then, much later, Belkar finally getting a dog that he's satisfied with.


I still don't know how it got that long, this type of dog doesn't normally do that.

And I don't know about satisfying, but a hellhound is still a superior canine mount however short the ride might be.

If I'm correct, then find me proof that regular, ordinary, non-outsider insects have sentience in this world.

----------


## Metastachydium

> If I'm correct, then find me proof that regular, ordinary, non-outsider insects have sentience in this world.


Well, they have that and a more servicable common sense than outsider insect(-winged entitie)s, apparently.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Well, they have that and a more servicable common sense than outsider insect(-winged entitie)s, apparently.


.....well crap. I was hoping the faded text would get overlooked. Your question Meta.

----------


## Caerulea

Meta rarely asks questions. What happened in 1161?

----------


## Lord Torath

> Meta rarely asks questions. What happened in 1161?


For one thing, Roy is held twice (just above Panel 1)   :Small Tongue: .

A bit more seriously, Roy died in 1183, and I want to say he was 27 at that point (I think there's a strip where he complains about being dead at 27.  Or possibly that's the into to Don't Split the Party.).  That would have Roy born in 1156.  He was ten and his brother was 5 when he died, which would mean that Roy's little brother was born in 1161.

All this, of course, hinges on the missing strip in which Roy says he's dead at 27.  And probably one about Eric being 5 years younger than Roy.  And that's four strips, so not the right answer.  On the other hand, my math is probably off somewhere, so there's that, too.

Which is a really long way of saying:  This is probably not the correct answer.

In the exceedingly unlikely event that my first answer is correct, Open Question.

----------


## Coppercloud

> What happened in 1161?


Well, Eagle-eyed Pete won the first prize at a (presumably) archery tournament, but I don't think this is what you are looking for. I had to check my digital version of the book since it is barely visible in the online comic.

----------


## Caerulea

> For one thing, Roy is held twice (just above Panel 1)  .
> 
> A bit more seriously, Roy died in 1183, and I want to say he was 27 at that point (I think there's a strip where he complains about being dead at 27.  Or possibly that's the into to Don't Split the Party.).  That would have Roy born in 1156.  He was ten and his brother was 5 when he died, which would mean that Roy's little brother was born in 1161.
> 
> All this, of course, hinges on the missing strip in which Roy says he's dead at 27.  And probably one about Eric being 5 years younger than Roy.  And that's four strips, so not the right answer.  On the other hand, my math is probably off somewhere, so there's that, too.
> 
> Which is a really long way of saying:  This is probably not the correct answer.
> 
> In the exceedingly unlikely event that my first answer is correct, Open Question.


I read that timeline in 0489 as indicating Roy _met_ Belker in 1183, not that he died in 1183 (the projections are what he _would have done_ without Roy's influence, not what he is going to do going forward. They wouldn't have data on that).. Thus making the rest of the otherwise good analysis irrelevant. And yes I did mean the in-comic year, not the comic strip number. 



> Well, Eagle-eyed Pete won the first prize at a (presumably) archery tournament, but I don't think this is what you are looking for. I had to check my digital version of the book since it is barely visible in the online comic.


You're exactly correct! It's much more visible in strip 0615. The question is yours.

----------


## Coppercloud

I can't believe I had forgotten to check the next strip. I'll give you an easy one: find me a statue of an animal.

----------


## Ron Miel

Belkar's grave.

OQ

----------


## ZhonLord

Still working on phrasing for my next tricky one, so here's an easier interim: find me the two most useless potions in the entire comic.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Still working on phrasing for my next tricky one, so here's an easier interim: find me the two most useless potions in the entire comic.


_Delay poison_ and _Shillelagh oil_ will save the day when you least expect it, just you wait and see! Let's go with your question whenever you're ready.

----------


## ZhonLord

> _Delay poison_ and _Shillelagh oil_ will save the day when you least expect it, just you wait and see! Let's go with your question whenever you're ready.


Alright then. Find me a time when someone pre-emptively knew what V was going to say next, and said it in the elf's place.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Alright then. Find me a time when someone pre-emptively knew what V was going to say next, and said it in the elf's place.


Is it Roy about the orb? 

If so, find a case of non-magical summoning that does not summon any person.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Is it Roy about the orb? 
> 
> If so, find a case of non-magical summoning that does not summon any person.


.....well crap, this one apparently had two occurrences. this was my original intended answer, but yours answers it perfectly too.

----------


## b_jonas

#410 last panel, Hinjo uses his paladin class ability to summon conscience.  OQ.

----------


## JNinja

What does V believe must be done when the need arises? Find them doing so in their own life. (This also fits the category of things I just noticed if that threads still going)

----------


## Fyraltari

> What does V believe must be done when the need arises? Find them doing so in their own life. (This also fits the category of things I just noticed if that threads still going)


Defend one's family of course.

Couldn't find them actually doing it, so this will have to do.

OQ.

----------


## Caerulea

> OQ.


Who can't get being a mammal right, and how'd they mess it up?

----------


## Mike Havran

> Who can't get being a mammal right, and how'd they mess it up?


Roy.

Find a single golden earring.

----------


## b_jonas

Hobgoblin priest in #190 fourth panel, warning Redcloak about dangers of the mountain path. Found in this old trivia question.  OQ.

----------


## littlebum2002

Panel 3 (I know there is a better shot of them but I can't find it)

Find someone who is seemingly about to call Belkar "a friend" but then changes their mind.

EDIT: Looks like my answer got ninja'd so I'll just use that as the OQ instead

----------


## Ruck

> Find someone who is seemingly about to call Belkar "a friend" but then changes their mind.


Ooh, I know this one. It's Vaarsuvius. (Panel 6)

OQ until I think of something; but if you're reading this and have a good one ready, have at it.

What might take Belkar three rounds?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Ooh, I know this one. It's Vaarsuvius. (Panel 6)
> 
> OQ until I think of something; but if you're reading this and have a good one ready, have at it.
> 
> What might take Belkar three rounds?


I'd venture it's beating Nale unconscious.

Find me a time Vaarsuvius corrected someone regarding somebody's gender.

----------


## Ruck

> I'd venture it's beating Nale unconscious.
> 
> Find me a time Vaarsuvius corrected someone regarding somebody's gender.


Hmm. That wasn't exactly what I was going for, and it's a little unclear how it fits since the three rounds part is correct, but I don't know if it quite answers the question. But, I guess it's close enough I feel like I should let it go or find a different way to ask the question I had in mind.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Hmm. That wasn't exactly what I was going for, and it's a little unclear how it fits since the three rounds part is correct, but I don't know if it quite answers the question. But, I guess it's close enough I feel like I should let it go or find a different way to ask the question I had in mind.


I would agree with rephrasing, because "three at most" is generally read as three or less, which permits answers like just one round for Belkar to shove a vampire off a cliff. so unless you were looking for a dialogue bubble that exactly uses the words "at most", it is pretty widely applicable.

Onward with Beni's question for now.

----------


## littlebum2002

> I would agree with rephrasing, because "three at most" is generally read as three or less, which permits answers like just one round for Belkar to shove a vampire off a cliff. so unless you were looking for a dialogue bubble that exactly uses the words "at most", it is pretty widely applicable.
> 
> Onward with Beni's question for now.


But he didn't say "three at most"

----------


## ZhonLord

> But he didn't say "three at most"


Whoops, that's my misread there. Still, "maybe three" has the same implications of could be more or less.

----------


## Ruck

> I'd venture it's beating Nale unconscious.
> 
> Find me a time Vaarsuvius corrected someone regarding somebody's gender.


Is it "Us"?

Edit: If that's right, I think I've figured out how to rephrase my question:

What, in someone else's estimation, might take Belkar three rounds?

----------


## b_jonas

> Is it "Us"?


I don't see how that answers Beni-Kujaku's question.  It's not correcting anyone's gender.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> I don't see how that answers Beni-Kujaku's question.  It's not correcting anyone's gender.


Yeah, that's more about number than gender. Come on, that's grammar 101!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ruck

> Yeah, that's more about number than gender. Come on, that's grammar 101!


Well, in that case, we're about twelve hours overdue for a hint.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

Okay okay. V corrected a protagonist and that person was already well aware of the sex of the person they were talking about

----------


## Aa602213x1023

> Okay okay. V corrected a protagonist and that person was already well aware of the sex of the person they were talking about


166 first panel. 

OQ.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> 166 first panel. 
> 
> OQ.


That's the one, congrats!

Also, I notice that you almost only post to reply to this thread, and only ten times since 2016. You're basically the fairy helping lost cause questions. That's dedication I can get behind.

----------


## Ruck

Looks right to me, so I'll fire up mine again for the OQ:




> What, in someone else's estimation, might take Belkar three rounds?

----------


## Coppercloud

> Looks right to me, so I'll fire up mine again for the OQ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ruck
> 
> 
> What, in someone else's estimation, might take Belkar three rounds?


Escaping from Azure City's prison, just like (unknown to Roy at the time) Nale did. What took five hours but was to no avail?

----------


## Ruck

> Escaping from Azure City's prison, just like (unknown to Roy at the time) Nale did. What took five hours but was to no avail?


I don't have an answer to your question ready, but I did want to confirm that this was the answer I was looking for.

----------


## Coppercloud

> I don't have an answer to your question ready, but I did want to confirm that this was the answer I was looking for.


*Spoiler: I couldn't resist*
Show

This *is* the answer you were looking for.



*Hint:* the answer to this question involves Roy. Just like the previous one.

----------


## Mike Havran

> *Spoiler: I couldn't resist*
> Show
> 
> This *is* the answer you were looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hint:* the answer to this question involves Roy. Just like the previous one.


He tried to communicate with sleeping Haley. 

Who has a magical 8-ball and who has a non-magical one?

----------


## Ron Miel

Jirix and Elan.


What does the other one do?

----------


## Metastachydium

> What does the other one do?


Play Judas Priest if you pull it.

----------


## Peelee

> Play Judas Priest if you pull it.


[pulls it constantly until the imp murders me]

 🤘

----------


## ZhonLord

Since Meta apparently rarely asks questions, I'll assume OQ:

What is the single biggest statement of wanting nothing to do with other people, in the whole comic?

----------


## Ruck

> Since Meta apparently rarely asks questions, I'll assume OQ:
> 
> What is the single biggest statement of wanting nothing to do with other people, in the whole comic?


_Any_ other people or specific people? Nale makes a pretty big statement about wanting nothing to do with Tarquin.

And Vaarsuvius makes a long-- is that big?-- statement about wanting nothing to do with anyone on the ship upon taking their leave.

But being that this question is a bit vague, I don't know if either of those are correct.

----------


## Ron Miel

This is probably an invalid question under the three strips rule. I mean, you can show a big example of it, but how can you prove it's the biggest? Unless there is a specific statement in-comic that it's the biggest. 

The oracle doesn't want his customers to return.  That's a big statement of wanting nothing to do with other people, but is it the biggest? I'd have to link to every other strip to prove  it, and it would be a matter of opinion anyway.  Arguably, Girard hiding his pyramid is a bigger one. 

I suggest we move on. Anyone got a question?

----------


## ZhonLord

Yeah, sorry, I'll figure out how to reword it for a retry.  OQ.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

I'll take it. Find me a man completely bald except for a ponytail.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I'll take it. Find me a man completely bald except for a ponytail.


I'm sure that hairstyle has some kind of name of its own.

----------


## ZhonLord

Alright, let's see if my rephrase works better. Find me a natural landmark that's named for its intent, rather than being named for its shape, locale, or other physically/magically defining features.

----------


## Peelee

> Alright, let's see if my rephrase works better. Find me a natural landmark that's named for its intent, rather than being named for its shape, locale, or other physically/magically defining features.


What, like the Goaway Mountains?

If that's right, then yeah, I'd have never thought of it for the previous clue.

----------


## ZhonLord

> What, like the Goaway Mountains?
> 
> If that's right, then yeah, I'd have never thought of it for the previous clue.


Yeah, that's it. I was trying to not give it away, but my first round was too confusing and my rephrase apparently did exactly what I was afraid of - considering you found it in five freaking minutes.

Back to the writing desk for me, your question Peelee.

----------


## Peelee

Find me a book that appears to have its front or back cover removed.

----------


## littlebum2002

> Find me a book that appears to have its front or back cover removed.


That means it is stolen property and neither the publisher nor author has received any payment for it  :Small Big Grin: 

I wonder if that's a clue? Who would have a stolen book?

----------


## Peelee

> That means it is stolen property and neither the publisher nor author has received any payment for it 
> 
> I wonder if that's a clue? Who would have a stolen book?


That is not a clue, but we're at the 23rd hour anyway so here's one! The reader is in mortal peril in the strip in question.

ETA: Wow, I really did not expect this question to have such a pregnant pause.

----------


## ZhonLord

> That is not a clue, but we're at the 23rd hour anyway so here's one! The reader is in mortal peril in the strip in question.
> 
> ETA: Wow, I really did not expect this question to have such a pregnant pause.


I'm going to take your ETA as a second very-literal hint and say it's Stereotyped Pregnancies Monthly, though to me it looks more like she has two other magazines sitting on the ground rather than having taken the cover off of the one she's holding.


If I'm right, find me a time where someone completely forgot about a relevant article of clothing.

----------


## Peelee

> I'm going to take your ETA as a second very-literal hint and say it's Stereotyped Pregnancies Monthly, though to me it looks more like she has two other magazines sitting on the ground rather than having taken the cover off of the one she's holding.
> 
> 
> If I'm right, find me a time where someone completely forgot about a relevant article of clothing.


You are indeed correct (I think I'm clever, glad you caught it) but I was thinking of the final panel in the preceding strip specifically. That one looks like there's only one side of the cover (though she's likely just holding both covers at the same time - I didn't think of it being a maagazine).

----------


## Coppercloud

> If I'm right, find me a time where someone completely forgot about a relevant article of clothing.


Well, when asked to hide as best he can, Elan forgot he could turn invisible. But I think you might be referring to Blackwing's sombrero, which he left on the Mechane.
OQ if this is correct.
And if this is the answer, it turns out a similar question was asked and answered not so long ago.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> OQ if this is correct.


I'll take it. Find me two successful Sunder attempts in a single panel.

----------


## ZhonLord

> But I think you might be referring to Blackwing's sombrero, which he left on the Mechane.
> OQ if this is correct.
> And if this is the answer, it turns out a similar question was asked and answered not so long ago.


It qualifies. Once again I'm thwarted by multiple instances. 
 forgetting galoshes was my intent, but you have provided an equally valid answer. 

Onward with Beni's!

----------


## Coppercloud

> I'll take it. Find me two successful Sunder attempts in a single panel.


Those gladiator weapons were indeed brittle, and Thog's diet was bound to cause him tooth cavities in the long run. It is however not clear whether the second attempt was intentional.
OQ again.

----------


## Peelee

I'm hesitant to call breaking his tooth a sunder.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Those gladiator weapons were indeed brittle, and Thog's diet was bound to cause him tooth cavities in the long run. It is however not clear whether the second attempt was intentional.
> OQ again.


A tooth is not a Sunderable weapon hence this is not a Sunder attempt as far as I am concerned.

----------


## Ruck

Is it Crystal and Bozzok breaking each other's weapons?

(OQ if so, I'm probably going to be asleep before I can think of a question.)

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Is it Crystal and Bozzok breaking each other's weapons?
> 
> (OQ if so, I'm probably going to be asleep before I can think of a question.)


That's not quite what I was going for. Bozzok is pretty clearly surprised by what happened, so I don't think it was really a Sunder attempt, just Crystal breaking her own weapon.

And since it's been more than a day and I'm not sure this answer shouldn't count, I'll give a big hint: the target of both Sunder attempts is the same person, and is not a humanoid.

----------


## Metastachydium

> That's not quite what I was going for. Bozzok is pretty clearly surprised by what happened, so I don't think it was really a Sunder attempt, just Crystal breaking her own weapon.


Boz has a STR bonus and a two-handed weapon. Of course he'd be surprised that Crystal can break his sword with what's most offen described as a dagger of sorts. I can't think of any other RAW explanation for why both weapons break either.




> And since it's been more than a day and I'm not sure this answer shouldn't count, I'll give a big hint: the target of both Sunder attempts is the same person, and is not a humanoid.


Is it by any chance a world famous panel?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Boz has a STR bonus and a two-handed weapon. Of course he'd be surprised that Crystal can break his sword with what's most offen described as a dagger of sorts. I can't think of any other RAW explanation for why both weapons break either.


Yeah, me neither, but you can't do simultaneous Sunder either.




> Is it by any chance a world famous panel?


That is definitely closer to what I intended, and qualifies in my book. I was thinking of an octopus rather than an hydra, but the principle is the same.

----------


## Ruck

The idea of "sundering" an actual appendage doesn't feel right to me.

Anyway, it's been two and a half days with no question, so I'll toss one out:

Who's worried that they could do a cutaway to [them] at any moment?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> The idea of "sundering" an actual appendage doesn't feel right to me.
> 
> Anyway, it's been two and a half days with no question, so I'll toss one out:
> 
> Who's worried that they could do a cutaway to [them] at any moment?


The thing is, it's explicitly called out in the rules that a Sunder attempt is the only way to destroy a tentacle (or a neck, in a hydra's case). 

Also, Xykon.

Edit : With the link, it's better.

Edit 2: How much does a telescope cost?

----------


## Ruck

> The thing is, it's explicitly called out in the rules that a Sunder attempt is the only way to destroy a tentacle (or a neck, in a hydra's case).


Oh, okay. I'm not versed in the rules at all, beyond the bare minimum I have to be for my participation here.




> Also, Xykon.
> 
> Edit : With the link, it's better.
> 
> Edit 2: How much does a telescope cost?


1000 GP.

Leaving it as an OQ since I don't have time to figure one out.

----------


## ZhonLord

When was Elan the first person to figure out why an action taken by another character, failed to occur as expected?

----------


## Mike Havran

> When was Elan the first person to figure out why an action taken by another character, failed to occur as expected?


 He figured out Girard's illusion. 

What is supposed to weigh roughly 1016 kg?

----------


## ZhonLord

> He figured out Girard's illusion. 
> 
> What is supposed to weigh roughly 1016 kg?


Hold up. That's figuring out they had been hypnotized, not figuring out why an action failed.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Hold up. That's figuring out they had been hypnotized, not figuring out why an action failed.


He figured out why Nale failed to crash the wedding, didn't he?

----------


## ZhonLord

> He figured out why Nale failed to crash the wedding, didn't he?


.... Fair enough I suppose. I'll be back with a rephrase.

----------


## Coppercloud

> What is supposed to weigh roughly 1016 kg?


It's been two days, could we get an hint or the answer to keep the thread going?

----------


## Mike Havran

> It's been two days, could we get an hint or the answer to keep the thread going?


Oh, right. 
Well, the item in question probably weighs far less than 1016 kg; the statement I'm looking for is a hyperbole made under stress.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Oh, right. 
> Well, the item in question probably weighs far less than 1016 kg; the statement I'm looking for is a hyperbole made under stress.


Yeah that barrel weighs between 907 and 1016kg depending on the nationality of the person you're asking. https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0240.html

OQ

----------


## Ruck

> Yeah that barrel weighs between 907 and 1016kg depending on the nationality of the person you're asking. https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0240.html
> 
> OQ


Hah, yeah, I had the inkling it might be a reference to a ton, although I got 907kg when I did the conversion. Also I didn't actually look for any strips to answer the question with.

----------


## ZhonLord

Rephrase time then! Find me a time when Elan was the first to realize why an action taken by an ally, did not have the expected results.

----------


## littlebum2002

> Hah, yeah, I had the inkling it might be a reference to a ton, although I got 907kg when I did the conversion. Also I didn't actually look for any strips to answer the question with.


Yeah it confused me too. Apparently a "ton" in imperial units is different from a "ton" in freedom units.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_ton

----------


## Peelee

> Yeah it confused me too. Apparently a "ton" in imperial units is different from a "ton" in freedom units.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_ton


Yeah, we use U.S. Customary units, not imperial.

Though that does remind me of one of my favorite visual jokes regarding metric vs imperial.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Yeah it confused me too. Apparently a "ton" in imperial units is different from a "ton" in freedom units.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_ton


Honestly, I can fathom using 2000lbs instead of 1000kg for a ton for americans who want to stick to their system of measure. Confusing as all hell that ton and metric ton are two different things, but I can understand that. But using 2240 lbs for a ton in the UK is just asinine. It's not a round number in either system. If they wanted to be closer to a metric ton, you know what they could have done? Just use the metric ton! 2204.6 isn't much worse than 2240. I just don't understand where that value comes from.

Edit: Nevermind, it's even worse than I thought. "The long ton arises from the traditional British measurement system: A long ton is 20 long hundredweight (cwt), each of which is 8 stone (1 stone = 14 pounds). Thus a long ton is 20 × 8 × 14 lb = 2,240 lb." Basically, it had to be divisible by 8 and by 14, because there are literally three arbitrarily decided weight units that use these multipliers to go from one to the other. And when I say arbitrarily, I mean it. From Wikipedia: "STONE also denotes a certain quantity or weight of some commodities. A stone of beef, in London, is the quantity of eight pounds; in Hertfordshire, twelve pounds; in Scotland sixteen pounds." They just averaged the various values. That is utterly infuriating. How can such a baseless tradition survive so long and even be the base of so many unwieldy things?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Rephrase time then! Find me a time when Elan was the first to realize why an action taken by an ally, did not have the expected results.


24-hour hint: the action being taken by an ally was an attack action.

----------


## b_jonas

Uh, is it #1222 12th panel, when Roy tries to attack Xykon?  I'm not sure that matches because it seems like Elan just states the obvious thing that Roy already knew.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Uh, is it #1222 12th panel, when Roy tries to attack Xykon?  I'm not sure that matches because it seems like Elan just states the obvious thing that Roy already knew.


Yup, that's it. Roy looked down at his sword in confusion while Elan immediately realized that it was because Roy's sword crossed the rune line of the swap-overs. Your question Jonas.

----------


## ZhonLord

Guess I'll take the OQ then. Find me a small prey animal who is saved by the actions of a main cast member.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

By "small", do you mean Small, or can it be Tiny?

----------


## ZhonLord

> By "small", do you mean Small, or can it be Tiny?


Oh right, size categories. Yes, Tiny is possible. Let's say, anything from the size of belkar's riding mount, downward.

----------


## Ron Miel

The rabbit saved by V. Page 2, third row, last panel. 



OQ.

----------


## Metastachydium

(Why, why! Size categories _do_ make one appreciate the quaint clarity of meaning possessed by words like _little_ and _big_.)

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> The rabbit saved by V. Page 2, third row, last panel. 
> 
> 
> 
> OQ.


Sure it's not the fish one row above?

----------


## expectocat

Find me a king of hearts

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find me a king of hearts


How about _four_?

----------


## Mike Havran

Find two different occasions where someone says at least three different words that start with the letter "F", in succession.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find two different occasions where someone says at least three different words that start with the letter "F", in succession.


Here're two examples of V doing it (although I'd argue this is only one occasion, which means we still need another):
...fine fighter friend, you foul feathered fool...

----------


## Ruck

> Find me a king of hearts





> How about _four_?


As our resident card player (or at least I don't know of any other), I appreciate the detail that Rich preserved that the king of hearts is the "suicide king." (So named because he appears to be sticking his sword through his head.)

----------


## Mike Havran

> Here're two examples of V doing it (although I'd argue this is only one occasion, which means we still need another):
> ...fine fighter friend, you foul feathered fool...


Yep, that's one occasion I meant. The other does consist of another set of three different words that begin with "F" in succession, and they do not make much sense, even though they come from relatively intelligent creature (hint time  :Small Smile: )

----------


## b_jonas

On Mike Havran's question, I'm going to put this behind a spoiler because I searched the transcript for it directly, and that's basically cheating, so I want to let others find the solution independently.
*Spoiler*
Show

#572 2nd, the Oracle calls Belkar Roy's furry-footed friend.  Worse ones I found are #590 last, Kazumi trying to say something while gagged fnna frrr fff; #957 7th, Belkar explaining why he doesn't think Greg is Belkar and says flip from forgiving; #1020 9th Blackwing trying to miscast a scroll Frippity fruppity frooj.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> On Mike Havran's question, I'm going to put this behind a spoiler because I searched the transcript for it directly, and that's basically cheating, so I want to let others find the solution independently.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> #572 2nd, the Oracle calls Belkar Roy's furry-footed friend.  Worse ones I found are #590 last, Kazumi trying to say something while gagged fnna frrr fff; #957 7th, Belkar explaining why he doesn't think Greg is Belkar and says flip from forgiving; #1020 9th Blackwing trying to miscast a scroll Frippity fruppity frooj.


Considering the hint, I'm guessing the intended answer is the last one.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Considering the hint, I'm guessing the intended answer is the last one.


Indeed. Open question.

----------


## ZhonLord

When's a time that someone ignored the Monty Python rule and will stop short of three?

----------


## b_jonas

> When's a time that someone ignored the Monty Python rule and will stop short of three?


Roy, #322 2nd.  OQ.

----------


## Peelee

What's the Monty Python rule?

----------


## ZhonLord

> What's the Monty Python rule?


It's a reference to the Holy Hand Grenade's instructions: "Thou shalt not count to Two, unless it is then followed by Three."




> Roy, #322 2nd.  OQ.


...yeah, that qualifies.  My intent was Bandana's strike system but yours counts too.

----------


## b_jonas

Find a half-orc or orc wearing armor, cloak, and orange boots.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find a half-orc or orc wearing armor, cloak, and orange boots.


And she doesn't even have the excuse of being blind! (But hey, she looks happy.)

----------


## Fyraltari

> And she doesn't even have the excuse of being blind! (But hey, she looks happy.)


Where? I can't find her.
Edit: nevermind, last row, leftmost panel.

----------


## b_jonas

Correct.  She also appears in #998 first panel.

Update 2022-12-12T15:00Z: this half-orc was my intended solution for a question I asked ten months ago, but I was insufficiently specific and so you found a different answer.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Correct.  She also appears in #998 first panel.


And twice more in the same strip. And once more in 1018 (even her left boot is visible!).

----------


## JNinja

Find someone whos not even half an orc who tells Roy to stop talking

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find someone whos not even half an orc who tells Roy to stop talking


Is it Roy?

----------


## Lord Torath

> Find someone whos not even half an orc who tells Roy to stop talking





> Is it Roy?


If not, I think it's Miko.

Open question.

----------


## JNinja

Yes, Miko was my intended answer

----------


## Lord Torath

OK, I'll take the question:

Find a cannibalistic dragon.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Yes, Miko was my intended answer


Figures. Roy kind of telling Roy to shut up was just too funny (for me, anyhow) not to try.




> OK, I'll take the question:
> 
> Find a cannibalistic dragon.


I'm not sure this one counts. One of the dragons involved might have actually been a chicken.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Figures. Roy kind of telling Roy to shut up was just too funny (for me, anyhow) not to try.


I tend to agree!




> Find a cannibalistic dragon.





> I'm not sure this one counts. One of the dragons involved might have actually been a chicken.


A chicken, you say?   :Small Wink: 

Also, a near record for the fastest answer for a question!  I'll use the OQ to come up with a better one...

Okay, here is a letter that failed to reach its addressee.  Who sent a different letter that also failed to reach its intended recipient?

----------


## ZhonLord

> Okay, here is a letter that failed to reach its addressee.  Who sent a different letter that also failed to reach its intended recipient?


does a trio of living letters that voice their contents qualify?

----------


## Lord Torath

> does a trio of living letters that voice their contents qualify?


Nope!  Voice mail is not the same as a letter.

----------


## Metastachydium

> A chicken, you say?


Damnations! Now I'll have to live with the knowledge that someone could have asked a perfectly valid question here about cannibalistic chickens!




> Okay, here is a letter that failed to reach its addressee.  Who sent a different letter that also failed to reach its intended recipient?


Qarr's not really good at relaying messages, apparently.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Qarr's not really good at relaying messages, apparently.


That letter is clearly addressed to Vaarsuvius.  I'd say that letter reached its intended target.

----------


## Ruck

> Okay, here is a letter that failed to reach its addressee.  Who sent a different letter that also failed to reach its intended recipient?


Tarquin _claims_ he did (panel 8), although whether this is correct may depend on how much you take him at his word.

If so: Who's big with the understatement thing?

----------


## Metastachydium

> That letter is clearly addressed to Vaarsuvius.  I'd say that letter reached its intended target.


I'm not talking about the reply; I'm talking about Qarr's letter of application, sent to his supervisors and intercepted by the IFCC.




> If so: Who's big with the understatement thing?


Nale.

----------


## b_jonas

Lord Torath: I was thinking of Veldrina's letters to editors of metaphysics journals in #1023 9th, but on re-reading it doesn't actually match your question.

----------


## Peelee

> I'm not talking about the reply; I'm talking about Qarr's letter of application, sent to his supervisors and intercepted by the IFCC.


That's how I interpreted it, and that seems to be a satisfactory answer.

----------


## Metastachydium

Do you hear that, your Lordship? That's a moderator _and_ a dragon saying I'm right, so I must be!

----------


## Ruck

Well, we haven't verified which of the possible answers are correct (all of them?), and my last question got answered, so it looks like an OQ to me:

Who's a daft fool?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Well, we haven't verified which of the possible answers are correct (all of them?), and my last question got answered, so it looks like an OQ to me:
> 
> Who's a daft fool?


Any given "ye" who wants to disembowel his colleagues to the tune of _that_, if you ask me.

----------


## ZhonLord

Show me a time when the comic made a comment against its own verbosity, rather than aimed at a specific character.

----------


## Coppercloud

> Show me a time when the comic made a comment against its own verbosity, rather than aimed at a specific character.


Chief Grukgruk would probably agree with Thog about talky man's usual verbosity. Open question for grabs!

----------


## Peelee

Every good building needs a "green room", of sorts. Find me one in Stickworld, even if it was only temporary.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Every good building needs a "green room", of sorts. Find me one in Stickworld, even if it was only temporary.


You mean, like this?

----------


## Peelee

> You mean, like this?


Greener! GREENER!

----------


## Metastachydium

> Greener! GREENER!


Huh. Don't get me wrong: I _love_ to go GREENER, but now I'm officially not sure what you mean by _green room_. If it's "backstage chillzone for the actors (that (often) happens to have green furniture/carpets/walls)", the inexplicable temporary (mind you, the Dungeon is gone and the Order is yet to reach civilization as of _Return of Mail Call_) should fit to a T. Are you just looking for a room that's green(ER!)? (And weren't you colourblind or something?)

----------


## ZhonLord

> Huh. Don't get me wrong: I _love_ to go GREENER, but now I'm officially not sure what you mean by _green room_. If it's "backstage chillzone for the actors (that (often) happens to have green furniture/carpets/walls)", the inexplicable temporary (mind you, the Dungeon is gone and the Order is yet to reach civilization as of _Return of Mail Call_) should fit to a T. Are you just looking for a room that's green(ER!)? (And weren't you colourblind or something?)


It could also mean a room that gets overlaid with other imagery, like a room made of green screens for CGI backgrounds.

----------


## Peelee

> Huh. Don't get me wrong: I _love_ to go GREENER, but now I'm officially not sure what you mean by _green room_. If it's "backstage chillzone for the actors (that (often) happens to have green furniture/carpets/walls)", the inexplicable temporary (mind you, the Dungeon is gone and the Order is yet to reach civilization as of _Return of Mail Call_) should fit to a T. Are you just looking for a room that's green(ER!)? (And weren't you colourblind or something?)


Yes, that is what a green room is, and I attempted to highlight this may not be the case by using quotations and "of a sort". But for clarity, I want a room that, for however short a time, is drawn as entirely green.

Also, yes, I am colorblind, which makes me tend to avoid questions like this as that can easily backfire on me. But I'm like 99% sure I've identified the correct color in this case.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Yes, that is what a green room is, and I attempted to highlight this may not be the case by using quotations and "of a sort". But for clarity, I want a room that, for however short a time, is drawn as entirely green.
> 
> Also, yes, I am colorblind, which makes me tend to avoid questions like this as that can easily backfire on me. But I'm like 99% sure I've identified the correct color in this case.


Oh, okay. In that case, SPLOOSH? (Or, perhaps, SPLOOSH?)

----------


## Peelee

> Oh, okay. In that case, SPLOOSH? (Or, perhaps, SPLOOSH?)


Yes, SPLOOSH.

I see telling you "greener" worked.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

> I see telling you "greener" worked.


and I think I can tell how the phrase "big green ball of acid" could have helped cue you in on the right colour.

----------


## Peelee

> and I think I can tell how the phrase "big green ball of acid" could have helped cue you in on the right colour.


Indeed.

Though to be fair it looked pretty green.

----------


## Mike Havran

On the topic of colors and plants, find a small purple flower that is _not_ planted in the ground.

----------


## Metastachydium

> On the topic of colors and plants, find a small purple flower that is _not_ planted in the ground.


A FLOWER question! Do you consider raised beds part of the ground (which they often enough technically aren't)?

----------


## Ron Miel

Worn in the hair of  fertility godess. 

OQ.

----------


## Mike Havran

> A FLOWER question! Do you consider raised beds part of the ground (which they often enough technically aren't)?


 I do; I should formulate the question that I'm looking for a small purple flower that is not planted in soil.

Edit: Ron found one in the meantime.

----------


## JNinja

Taking the OQ: Whats weird but true?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Taking the OQ: Whats weird but true?


It turns out, everything is oddly balanced.

----------


## ZhonLord

Assuming a Meta OQ, find me a moment when Durkon's beard appears almost as long as the dwarf himself.

----------


## Mike Havran

> Assuming a Meta OQ, find me a moment when Durkon's beard appears almost as long as the dwarf himself.


When he's gracefully flying though the pyramid door. 

Find a symbol of crown (not an actual/decoy/physical crown).

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> When he's gracefully flying though the pyramid door. 
> 
> Find a symbol of crown (not an actual/decoy/physical crown).


Crudely-drawn Xykon has a crudely-drawn crown, but maybe that was not the intended answer.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Find a symbol of crown (not an actual/decoy/physical crown).





> Crudely-drawn Xykon has a crudely-drawn crown, but maybe that was not the intended answer.


I'd argue that the crude drawing's not a _symbol_ as such; but _this one_ sure is.

----------


## ZhonLord

Show me some lovingly cursive handwriting.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

> Show me some lovingly cursive handwriting.


Oo! Is it O-Chul? I bet it's O-Chul! I mean, that or Haley's letter.

Find me some decidedly angry swirly eyes.

----------


## Peelee

> Oo! Is it O-Chul? I bet it's O-Chul! I mean, that or Haley's letter.
> 
> Find me some decidedly angry swirly eyes.


O-Chul's isn't cursive. Haley's is sloppy but I would call it "lovingly" cursive.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Oo! Is it O-Chul? I bet it's O-Chul! I mean, that or Haley's letter.
> 
> Find me some decidedly angry swirly eyes.


It was Haley's letter. You guys are crushing my attempts lately, I gotta reevaluate how I'm phrasing my hints.

----------


## Metastachydium

> It was Haley's letter. You guys are crushing my attempts lately, I gotta reevaluate how I'm phrasing my hints.


Don't sweat it; your question are cool and all! We're just cool and all as well.




> Find me some decidedly angry swirly eyes.


Is this *-angry enough?* _[SNAPPOUTA!]_

----------


## ZhonLord

Find me a time where someone took a mistaken statement about their identity as a point of fact, assuming there was another "person" to be on watch for.

----------


## JNinja

> Find me a time where someone took a mistaken statement about their identity as a point of fact, assuming there was another "person" to be on watch for.


Apparently Blackwing has strong feelings about the difference between ravens and crows. 

Who is what they eat (or drink)?

Unless you've just come over from the MitD thread (having heard this one is more entertaining) and like Blackwing, you like being pedantic about the difference between two very similar things. I consume neither so I don't actually know the technical difference, if there is one.

Hint time: Technically we don't witness the person drinking it, but they do at least order it.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Who is what they eat (or drink)?
> 
> Unless you've just come over from the MitD thread (having heard this one is more entertaining) and like Blackwing, you like being pedantic about the difference between two very similar things. I consume neither so I don't actually know the technical difference, if there is one.
> 
> Hint time: Technically we don't witness the person drinking it, but they do at least order it.


I think we've been stumped.  All I can come up with is The Monster of Spokane from Bone Crossed (Mercy #4), and I'm _quite_ confident that's not the right answer.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I think we've been stumped.  All I can come up with is The Monster of Spokane from Bone Crossed (Mercy #4), and I'm _quite_ confident that's not the right answer.


On the flip side, "Mercedes is a Volkswagen mechanic" is perhaps the funniest thing I've seen today.




> Apparently Blackwing has strong feelings about the difference between ravens and crows. 
> 
> Who is what they eat (or drink)?
> 
> Unless you've just come over from the MitD thread (having heard this one is more entertaining) and like Blackwing, you like being pedantic about the difference between two very similar things. I consume neither so I don't actually know the technical difference, if there is one.
> 
> Hint time: Technically we don't witness the person drinking it, but they do at least order it.


Missed the hint (holidays and all), sorry. It's Elan.

----------


## ZhonLord

Show me apparel with text on it, text which became very true for its wearer.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Show me apparel with text on it, text which became very true for its wearer.


Well, he _did_ die a fan!

----------


## Peelee

> Well, he _did_ die a fan!


He died doing what he loved: watching Thog kill someone.

----------


## Metastachydium

> He died doing what he loved: watching Thog kill someone.


The irony is staggering, sir, yes.

----------


## ZhonLord

Well, since no one's grabbed the OQ, I'll try again. 

Elan once spoke a piece of family wisdom about adventurer builds.  Later on, Roy proved him to be very much correct.  Find me both pages: the original lesson and the proof of validity.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Well, since no one's grabbed the OQ, I'll try again. 
> 
> Elan once spoke a piece of family wisdom about adventurer builds.  Later on, Roy proved him to be very much correct.  Find me both pages: the original lesson and the proof of validity.


Please don't hate me too much. (Hate's not the key to a rich and fulfilling life, as Thog could tell you.)

----------


## ZhonLord

> Please don't hate me too much. (Hate's not the key to a rich and fulfilling life, as Thog could tell you.)


....... whelp, so much for having the first stumper of the new year.

----------


## Neponde

Taking OQ

Find me someone who really hates make-up.

----------


## Peelee

> Taking OQ
> 
> Find me someone who really hates make-up.


Would you accept a tough-looking chick at the bar?

----------


## Neponde

> Would you accept a tough-looking chick at the bar?


Hmm, not the one that I had in mind. Haley couldn't resist some moisturizer, even while insulting the sellers and walking out. The tough chick could be the same.

----------


## Peelee

> Hmm, not the one that I had in mind. Haley couldn't resist some moisturizer, even while insulting the sellers and walking out. The tough chick could be the same.


Eh, it was a stretch anyway, Im not exactly surprised that wasn't it.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Taking OQ
> 
> Find me someone who really hates make-up.


Belkar would rather be stabbed. I'm still not sure how they convinced him.

Find me a BS excuse/answer that was caught in the moment, and rephrased into something the catcher couldn't counter.

----------


## b_jonas

ZhonLord: #599 17th and 18th panels, Elan about what happened to Kubota's body.  OQ.

----------


## ZhonLord

> ZhonLord: #599 17th and 18th panels, Elan about what happened to Kubota's body.  OQ.


Not my original intent, but it qualifies. I'll rephrase my original and come back another time.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Not my original intent, but it qualifies. I'll rephrase my original and come back another time.


I wonder if that's truly neccessary.

----------


## JNinja

What's something that Eugene jokes about sarcastically that actually turns out to be true?

----------


## Peelee

> What's something that Eugene jokes about sarcastically that actually turns out to be true?


Roy can even go Super Saiyan now.

ETA:
Taking the question - MitD is good at attracting roaches. Find me him with a roach that's not a roach.

----------


## Neponde

> Taking the question - MitD is good at attracting roaches. Find me him with a roach that's not a roach.


Does a roach doll count

----------


## Peelee

> Does a roach doll count


It would if it was with the MitD. Good try!

ETA: 24 hour hint: it's not speciesism, it's classism. And the roaches may object to being compared to that.

----------


## Metastachydium

> It would if it was with the MitD. Good try!
> 
> ETA: 24 hour hint: it's not speciesism, it's classism. And the roaches may object to being compared to that.


The interesting thing is, I considered this one immediately, but then I figured "like a roach" is not the same thing as "a roach".

----------


## Peelee

> The interesting thing is, I considered this one immediately, but then I figured "like a roach" is not the same thing as "a roach".


I thought that as well but figured it was close enough. Especially since I did say "not a roach".

----------


## Kish

> On the flip side, "Mercedes is a Volkswagen mechanic" is perhaps the funniest thing I've seen today.


It is a, not exactly plot point, but thing in the books that the character in question has heard "Mercedes the Volkswagon mechanic" far past the point where amusement is no longer one of her reactions to hearing it.

I believe you have a question to ask.

----------


## Metastachydium

> It is a, not exactly plot point, but thing in the books that the character in question has heard "Mercedes the Volkswagon mechanic" far past the point where amusement is no longer one of her reactions to hearing it.


Well, I certainly did hope it didn't avoid _the author's_ attention.




> I believe you have a question to ask.



And I believe what does not kill you, simply makes you _Stranger_.

Alright, alright! *QUESTION:* What do you need to rob up to nine planties for?

----------


## Ruck

> Alright, alright! *QUESTION:* What do you need to rob up to nine planties for?


I dunno if people forgot to check for a new question or what, but it's been six days.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I dunno if people forgot to check for a new question or what, but it's been six days.


Yeah, I kinda figured people forgot the thread exist. Answer's creating a bone golem (a process that requires 11 secret herbs and reagents, i.e. 29 herbs and 29 non-herb reagents).

----------


## Peelee

> Yeah, I kinda figured people forgot the thread exist. Answer's creating a bone golem (a process that requires 11 secret herbs and reagents, i.e. 29 herbs and 29 non-herb reagents).


They could have been freely given or sold. You don't know those planties' intentions!

----------


## Metastachydium

> They could have been freely given or sold. You don't know those planties' intentions!


I have seen enough animals in actions to make an educated guess, you know.

----------


## Peelee

> I have seen enough animals in actions to make an educated guess, you know.


Ah. Stereotyping. I'd have expected better from our pastoral pals. :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ah. Stereotyping. I'd have expected better from our pastoral pals.


_Pastoral?!_ We have sheep in here? Or _goats_? _[Looks around for an open avenue of escape.]_

----------


## Peelee

> _Pastoral?!_ We have sheep in here? Or _goats_? _[Looks around for an open avenue of escape.]_


Verdant vriends?

That was the first word I was going to use but man nothing starts with V for the second bit.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Verdant vriends?
> 
> That was the first word I was going to use but man nothing starts with V for the second bit.


Budding buddies?

----------


## Peelee

> Budding buddies?


Chlorophyllic comrades.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Chlorophyllic comrades.


Autotrophic amigos!

----------


## Peelee

> Autotrophic amigos!


Floral friends!

----------


## Fyraltari

Plant pals?

----------


## b_jonas

> Verdant vriends?
> 
> That was the first word I was going to use but man nothing starts with V for the second bit.


Valued vegetables?

----------


## ZhonLord

Elegant edibles?


In any case, show me a moment that brought a tear to Redcloak's eye.

----------


## Coppercloud

Favorite flower? ...comma (still the same sentence), what about "favorite flora"?

Regarding Zhon's question, you should have seen the look on his skull. Find me two people picking a lock, other than Haley.

----------


## Ruck

> Favorite flower? ...comma (still the same sentence), what about "favorite flora"?
> 
> Regarding Zhon's question, you should have seen the look on his skull. Find me two people picking a lock, other than Haley.


Here's one (dialogue in #605 and confirmed in #610).

Not sure yet on the other.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Elegant edibles?


Whoa, slow down, adventurer!




> Find me two people picking a lock, other than Haley.





> Here's one (dialogue in #605 and confirmed in #610).
> 
> Not sure yet on the other.


It's the _other_ Starshine, naturally.

----------


## Coppercloud

Since no one seized the OQ, I'll ask the follow-up to my own inquiry.
Find me something that a known vilain would "heartily concur" with (according to the speaker, at least).

----------


## Kish

A few must fall for the Greater Good.

OQ.

----------


## ZhonLord

Time for my rephrase then: 

Find me a _sarcastic_ answer to someone's question, which had to immediately be modified due to a nitpick by a listener.

----------


## Peelee

> Time for my rephrase then: 
> 
> Find me a _sarcastic_ answer to someone's question, which had to immediately be modified due to a nitpick by a listener.


Sarcasm at the end of this strip immediately modified (by one lesser) at the beginning of the next strip. I'd say that V's comments read quick enough to satisfy the "immediately" requirement.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Kish

That's not an answer to a question, sarcastic or otherwise. Elan's sarcasm is to a dismissive instruction.

----------


## Peelee

> That's not an answer to a question, sarcastic or otherwise. Elan's sarcasm is to a dismissive instruction.


"Don't you agree?" is a question. V is a listener.

----------


## ZhonLord

> Sarcasm at the end of this strip immediately modified (by one lesser) at the beginning of the next strip. I'd say that V's comments read quick enough to satisfy the "immediately" requirement.


But elan doesn't modify his sarcastic reply based on V's response. Good effort, but not correct.

----------

